# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  ننشر النص الكامل للدستور بعد إقراره من لجنة الخمسين

## لارين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا دستورنا

مصر هبة النيل للمصريين، وهبة المصريين للإنسانية.

مصر العربية بعبقرية موقعها وتاريخها قلب العالم كله، فهىى ملتقى حضاراته وثقافاته، – –
ومفترق طرق مواصلاته البحرية واتصالاته، وهى رأس أفريقيا المطل على المتوسط، ومصب أعظم أنهارها: النيل.
هذه مصر، وطن خالد للمصريين، ورسالة سلام ومحبة لكل الشعوب.
فى مطلع التاريخ، لاح فجر الضمير الإنسانى وتجلى فى قلوب أجدادنا العظام فاتحدت إرادتهم الخيرة، وأسسوا أول دولة مركزية، ضبطت ونظمت حياة المصريين على ضفاف النيل، وأبدعوا أروع آيات الحضارة، وتطلعت قلوبهم إلى السماء قبل أن تعرف الأرض الأديان السماوية الثلاثة.
مصر مهد الدين، وراية مجد الأديان السماوية. فى أرضها شب كليم الله، وتجلى له النور الإلهىى، وتنزلت عليه الرسالة فى طور سنين.
وعلى أرضها احتضن المصريون الس يدة العذراء ووليدها، ثم قدموا آلاف الشهداء دفاعا عن كنيسة السيد المسيح.
وحين بعث خاتم المرسلين س يدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، للناس كافة، ليتمم مكارم الأخلاق، انفتحت قلوبنا وعقولنا لنور الإسلام، فكنا خير أجناد الأرض جهادا فى سبيل الله، ونشرنا رسالة الحق وعلوم الدين فى العالمين.
هذه مصر وطن نعيش فيه ويعيش فينا.
وفى العصر الحديث، استنارت العقول، وبلغت الإنسانية رشدها، وتقدمت أمم وشعوب على طريق العلم، رافعة رايات الحرية والمساواة، وأسس محمد على الدولة المصرية الحديثة، وعمادها جيش وطنى، ودعا ابن الأزهر رفاعة أن يكون الوطن "محلا للسعادة المشتركة بين بنيه"، وجاهدنا نحن المصريين للحاق بركب التقدم، وقدمنا الشهداء والتضحيات، فى العديد من الهبات والانتفاضات والثورات، حتى انتصر جيشنا الوطنى للإرادة الشعبية الجارفة فى ثورة " 25 يناير – 30 يونيو" التى دعت إلى العيش بحرية وكرامة إنسانية تحت ظلال العدالة الاجتماعية، واس تعادت للوطن إرادته المستقلة.
هذه الثورة امتداد لمسيرة نضال وطنى كان من أبرز رموزه أحمد عرابى، ومصطفى كامل، ومحمد فريد، وتتويج لثورتين عظيمتين فى تاريخنا الحديث: ثورة 1919 التى أزاحت الحماية البريطانية عن كاهل مصر والمصريين، وأرست مبدأ المواطنة والمساواة بين أبناء الجماعة الوطنية، وسعى زعيمها سعد زغلول وخليفته مصطفى النحاس على طريق الديمقراطية، مؤكدين أن "الحق فوق القوة، والأمة فوق الحكومة"، ووضع طلعت حرب خلالها حجر الأساس للاقتصاد الوطنى.
وثورة " 23 يوليو 1952 " التى قادها الزعيم الخالد جمال عبد الناصر، واحتضنتها الإرادة الشعبية، فتحقق حلم الأجيال فى الجلاء والاستقلال، وأكدت مصر انتماءها العربي وانفتحت على قارتها الأفريقية، والعالم الإسلامى، وساندت حركات التحرير عبر القارات، وسارت بخطى ثابته على طريق التنمية والعدالة الاجتماعية.
هذه الثورة امتداد للمسيرة الثورية للوطنية المصرية، وتوكيد للعروة الوثقى بين الشعب المصرى وجيشه الوطنى، الذى حمل أمانة ومسئولية حماية الوطن، والتى حققنا بفضلها الانتصار فى معاركنا الكبرى، من دحر العدوان الثلاثى عام 9121 ، إلى هزيمة الهزيمة بنصر أكتوبر الذي منح للرئيس أنور السادات مكانة خاصة فى تاريخنا القريب.
وثورة 25 يناير 30 يونيو، فريدة بين الثورات الكبرى فى تاريخ الإنسانية، بكثافة - المشاركة الشعبية التى قدرت بعشرات الملايين، وبدور بارز لش باب متطلع لمس تقبل مشرق، وبتجاوز الجماهير للطبقات والإيديولوجيات نحو أفاق وطنية وإنسانية أكثر رحابة، وبحماية جيش الشعب للإرادة الشعبية وبمباركة الأزهر الشريف والكنيسة الوطنية لها، وهى أيضاً فريدة بسلميتها وبطموحها أن تحقق الحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية معاً.
هذه الثورة إشارة وبشارة، إشارة إلى ماض مازال حاضراً، وبشارة بمس تقبل تتطلع إليه الإنسانية كلها.
فالعالم الآن يوشك أن يطوى الصفحات الأخيرة من العصر الذى مزقته صراعات المصالح بين الشرق والغرب، وبين الشمال والجنوب، واشتعلت فيه النزاعات والحروب، بين الطبقات والشعوب، وزادت المجاطر التى تهدد الوجود الإنسانى، وتهدد الحياة على الأرض التى استخلفنا الله عليها، وتأمل الإنسانية أن تنتقل من عصر الرشد إلى عصر الحكمة، لنبنى عالماً إنسانياً جديداً تسوده الحقيقة والعدل، وتصان فيه الحريات وحقوق الإنسان، ونحن المصريين نرى فى ثورتنا عودة لإسهامنا فى كتابة تاريخ جديد للإنسانية.
نحن نؤمن أننا قادرون أن نستلهم الماضى وأن نستنهض الحاضر، وأن نشق الطريق إلى المستقبل. قادرون أن ننهض بالوطن وينهض بنا.
نحن نؤمن بأن لكل مواطن الحق بالعيش على أرض هذا الوطن فى أمن وأمان، وأن لكل مواطن حقاً فى يومه وفى غده.
نحن نؤمن بالديمقراطية طريقاً ومس ت قبلاً وأسلوب حياة، وبالتعددية الس ياس ية، وبالتداول السلمى للسلطة، ونؤكد على حق الشعب فى صنع مس تقبله، هو وحده مصدر السلطات، الحرية والكرامة الإنسانية والعدالة الاجتماعية حق لكل مواطن، ولنا ولأجيالنا القادمة السيادة فى وطن سيد.
نحن الآن نكتب دستوراً يجسد حلم الأجيال بمجتمع مزدهر متلاحم، ودولة عادلة تحقق طموحات اليوم والغد للفرد نحن الآن نكتب دستوراً يستكمل بناء دولة ديمقراطية حديثة، حكومتها مدنية.
نكتب دستوراً نغلق به الباب أمام أى فساد وأى استبداد، ونعالج فيه جراح الماضى من زمن الفلاح الفصيح القديم، وحتى ضحايا الإهمال وشهداء الثورة فى زماننا، ونرفع الظلم عن شعبنا الذى عانى طويلاً .
نكتب دستوراً يؤكد أن مبادئ الشريعة الاسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع، وأن المرجع كلمة الدستورية العليا في ذلك الشأن في تفسيرها هو ما تضمنه مجموع احكامها نكتب دستوراً يفتح أمام نا طريق المستقبل، ويتسق مع الاعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان التى شاركنا فى صياغته ووافقنا عليه.
نكتب دستوراً يصون حرياتنا، ويحمى الوطن من كل ما يهدد ه أو يهدد وحدتنا الوطنية.
نكتب دستوراً يحقق المساواة بيننا فى الحقوق والواجبات دون أى تمييز.
نحن المواطنات والمواطنين، نحن الشعب المصرى، الس يد فى الوطن السيد، هذه إرادتنا،
وهذا دستور ثورتنا.

الباب الأول 
الدولة 

مادة (1)

جمهورية مصر العربية دولة ذات سيادة، موحدة لا تقبل التجزئة، ولا ينزل عن شىء منها، نظامها جمهورى ديمقراطى، يقوم على أساس المواطنة وسيادة القانون.
الشعب المصرى جزء من الأمة العربية يعمل على تكاملها ووحدتها، ومصر جزء من العالم الإسلامى، تتنتمى الى القارة الإفريقية، وتعتز بامتدادها الآسيوى، وتسهم فى بناء الحضارة الإنسانية.

مادة (2)

الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع.

مادة (3)

مبادئ شرائع المصريين من المسيحيين واليهود المصدر الرئيسى للتشريعات المنظِّمة لأحوالهم الشخصية، وشئونهم الدينية، واختيار قياداتهم الروحية.

مادة (4)

السيادة للشعب وحده، يمارسها ويحميها، وهو مصدر السلطات، ويصون وحدته الوطنية التي تقوم علي مبادىء المساواة والعدل وتكافؤ الفرص بين جميع المواطنين، وذلك على الوجه المبين فى الدستور.

مادة (5)

يقوم النظام السياسى على أساس التعددية السياسية والحزبية، والتداول السلمى للسلطة، والفصل بين السلطات والتوازن بينها، وتلازم المسئولية مع السلطة، واحترام حقوق الإٍنسان وحرياته، على الوجه المبين فى الدستور.

مادة ( 6)

الجنسية حق لمن يولد لأب مصرى أو لأم مصرية، والاعتراف القانونى به ومنحه أوراقاً رسمية تثبت بياناته الشخصية، حق يكفله القانون وينظمه.
ويحدد القانون شروط اكتساب الجنسية.

الباب الثانى 

المقومات الأساسية للمجتمع 

الفصل الأول

المقومات الاجتماعية

مادة (7)
الأزهر الشريف هيئة إسلامية علمية مستقلة، يختص دون غيره بالقيام على كافة شئونه، وهو  المرجع الأساسى فى العلوم الدينية والشئون الإسلامية، ويتولى مسئولية الدعوة ونشر علوم الدين واللغة العربية فى مصر والعالم .
وتلتزم الدولة بتوفير الاعتمادات المالية الكافية لتحقيق أغراضه.
وشيخ الأزهر مستقل غير قابل للعزل، وينظم القانون طريقة اختياره من بين أعضاء هيئة كبار العلماء.

مادة (8)
يقوم المجتمع على التضامن الاجتماعى. وتلتزم الدولة بتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية وتوفير سبل التكافل الاجتماعى، بما يضمن الحياة الكريمة لجميع المواطنين، علي النحو الذي ينظمه القانون.

مادة (9)

تلتزم الدولة بتحقيق تكافؤ الفرص بين جميع المواطنين، دون تمييز.

مادة (10)

الأسرة أساس المجتمع، قوامها الدين والأخلاق والوطنية، وتحرص الدولة على تماسكها واستقرارها وترسيخ قيمها.

مادة (11)

تكفل الدولة تحقيق المساواة بين المرأه والرجل فى جميع الحقوق المدنية والسياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية وفقا لأحكام الدستور. وتعمل الدولة على اتخاذ التدابير الكفيلة بضمان تمثيل المرأة تمثيلاً مناسبا فى المجالس النيابية، على النحو الذي يحدده القانون، كما تكفل للمرأة حقها فى تولى الوظائف العامة ووظائف الإدارة العليا فى الدولة والتعيين فى الجهات والهيئات القضائية، دون تمييز ضدها.
وتلتزم الدولة بحماية المرأة ضد كل أشكال العنف، وتكفل تمكين المرأة من التوفيق بين واجبات الأسرة ومتطلبات العمل.
كما تلتزم بتوفير الرعاية والحماية للأمومة والطفولة والمرأة المعيلة والمسنة والنساء الأشد احتياجا.

مادة (12)

العمل حق ، وواجب ، وشرف تكفله الدولة. ولا يجوز إلزام أى مواطن بالعمل جبراً، إلا بمقتضى قانون، ولأداء خدمة عامة، لمدة محددة، وبمقابل عادل، ودون إخلال بالحقوق الأساسية للمكلفين بالعمل .

مادة (13)

تلتزم الدولة بالحفاظ علي حقوق العمال، وتعمل على بناء علاقات عمل متوازنة بين طرفي العملية الانتاجية، وتكفل سبل التفاوض الجماعى، وتعمل على حماية العمال من مخاطر العمل وتوافر شروط الأمن والسلامة والصحة المهنية، ويحظر فصلهم تعسفياً، وذلك كله على النحو الذي ينظمه القانون.

مادة (14)

الوظائف العامة حق للمواطنين على أساس الكفاءة، ودون محاباة أو وساطة، وتكليف للقائمين بها لخدمة الشعب، وتكفل الدولة حقوقهم وحمايتهم، وقيامهم بأداء واجباتهم فى رعاية مصالح الشعب، ولا يجوز فصلهم بغير الطريق التأديبى، إلا فى الأحوال التي يحددها القانون.

مادة (15)

الإضراب السلمى حق ينظمه القانون.

مادة (16)

تلتزم الدولة بتكريم شهداء الوطن، ورعاية مصابي الثورة، والمحاربين القدماء والمصابين، واسر المفقودين في الحرب وما في حكمها، ومصابي العمليات الأمنية، وأزواجهم وأولادهم ووالديهم، وتعمل على توفير فرص العمل لهم، وذلك على النحو الذي ينظمه القانون.
وتشجع الدولة مساهمة منظمات المجتمع المدني في تحقيق هذه الأهداف.13

مادة (17)

تكفل الدولة توفير خدمات التأمين الاجتماعى. ولكل مواطن لا يتمتع بنظام التأمين الاجتماعى الحق فى الضمان الاجتماعى، بما يضمن له حياة كريمة، إذا لم يكن قادرًا على إعالة نفسه وأسرته، وفى حالات العجز عن العمل والشيخوخة والبطالة.
وتعمل الدولة على توفير معاش مناسب لصغار الفلاحين، والعمال الزراعيين والصيادين، والعمالة غير المنتظمة، وفقًا للقانون.
وأموال التأمينات والمعاشات أموال خاصة، تتمتع بجميع أوجه وأشكال الحماية المقررة للأموال العامة، وهى وعوائدها حق للمستفيدين منها، وتستثمر استثماراً آمنا، وتديرها هيئة مستقلة، وفقاً للقانون.
وتضمن الدولة أموال التأمينات والمعاشات.

مادة (18)

لكل مواطن الحق فى الصحة وفي الرعاية الصحية المتكاملة وفقاً لمعايير الجودة، وتكفل الدولة الحفاظ على مرافق الخدمات الصحية العامة التى تقدم خدماتها للشعب ودعمها والعمل على رفع كفاءتها وانتشارها الجغرافى العادل.
وتلتزم الدولة بتخصيص نسبة من الإنفاق الحكومى للصحة لا تقل عن 3 % من الناتج القومى الإجمالى تتصاعد تدريجيا حتى تتفق مع المعدلات العالمية.
وتلتزم الدولة بإقامة نظام تأمين صحى شامل لجميع المصريين يغطى كل الأمراض، وينظم القانون إسهام المواطنين فى اشتراكاته أو إعفاءهم منها طبقاً لمعدلات دخولهم.
ويجرم الامتناع عن تقديم العلاج بأشكاله المختلفة لكل إنسان فى حالات الطوارئ أو الخطر على الحياة.
وتلتزم الدولة بتحسين أوضاع الأطباء وهيئات التمريض والعاملين فى القطاع الصحى.
وتخضع جميع المنشآت الصحية، والمنتجات والمواد، ووسائل الدعاية المتعلقة بالصحة لرقابة الدولة، وتشجع الدولة مشاركة القطاعين الخاص والأهلى فى خدمات الرعاية الصحية وفقاً للقانون.

مادة (19)

التعليم حق لكل مواطن، هدفه بناء الشخصية المصرية، والحفاظ على الهوية الوطنية، وتأصيل المنهج العلمى فى التفكير، وتنمية المواهب وتشجيع الابتكار، وترسيخ القيم الحضارية
والروحية، وإرساء مفاهيم المواطنة والتسامح وعدم التمييز، وتلتزم الدولة بمراعاة أهدافه فى مناهج التعليم ووسائله، وتوفيره وفقاً لمعايير الجودة العالمية.
والتعليم إلزامى حتى نهاية المرحلة الثانوية أو ما يعادلها، وتكفل الدولة مجانيته بمراحله المختلفة في مؤسسات الدولة التعليمية، وفقاً للقانون.
وتلتزم الدولة بتخصيص نسبة من الإنفاق الحكومى للتعليم لا تقل عن 4% من الناتج القومى الإجمالى، تتصاعد تدريجيا حتى تتفق مع المعدلات العالمية.
وتشرف الدولة عليه لضمان التزام جميع المدارس والمعاهد العامة والخاصة بالسياسات التعليمية لها.

مادة (20)

تلتزم الدولة بتشجيع التعليم الفنى والتقنى والتدريب المهنى وتطويره، والتوسع فى أنواعه كافة، وفقا لمعايير الجودة العالمية، وبما يتناسب مع احتياجات سوق العمل.

مادة (21)

تكفل الدولة استقلال الجامعات والمجامع العلمية واللغوية، وتوفير التعليم الجامعي وفقاً لمعايير الجودة العالمية، وتعمل على تطوير التعليم الجامعى وتكفل مجانيته فى جامعات الدولة ومعاهدها، وفقا للقانون.
وتلتزم الدولة بتخصيص نسبة من الإنفاق الحكومى للتعليم الجامعى لا تقل عن 2% من الناتج القومى الإجمالى تتصاعد تدريجيا حتى تتفق مع المعدلات العالمية.
وتعمل الدولة على تشجيع إنشاء الجامعات الأهلية التى لا تستهدف الربح، وتلتزم الدولة بضمان جودة التعليم فى الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية والتزامها بمعايير الجودة العالمية، وإعداد كوادرها من أعضاء هيئات التدريس والباحثين، وتخصيص نسبة كافية من عوائدها لتطوير العملية التعليمية والبحثية.

مادة (22)

المعلمون، وأعضاء هيئة التدريس ومعاونوهم، الركيزة الأساسية للتعليم، تكفل الدولة تنمية كفاءاتهم العلمية، ومهاراتهم المهنية، ورعاية حقوقهم المادية والأدبية، بما يضمن جودة التعليم وتحقيق أهدافه.

مادة (23)

تكفل الدولة حرية البحث العلمى وتشجيع مؤسساته، باعتباره وسيلة لتحقيق السيادة الوطنية، وبناء اقتصاد المعرفة، وترعى الباحثين والمخترعين، وتخصص له نسبة من الإنفاق الحكومى لا تقل عن 1% من الناتج القومى الإجمالى تتصاعد تدريجيا حتى تتفق مع المعدلات العالمية.
كما تكفل الدولة سبل المساهمة الفعالة للقطاعين الخاص والأهلى وإسهام المصريين فى الخارج فى نهضة البحث العلمى.

مادة (24)

اللغة العربية والتربية الدينية والتاريخ الوطنى بكل مراحله مواد أساسية فى التعليم قبل الجامعى الحكومى والخاص، وتعمل الجامعات على تدريس حقوق الإنسان والقيم والأخلاق المهنية للتخصصات العلمية المختلفة.

مادة (25)

تلتزم الدولة بوضع خطة شاملة للقضاء على الأمية الهجائية والرقمية بين المواطنين فى جميع الأعمار، وتلتزم بوضع آليات تنفيذها بمشاركة مؤسسات المجتمع المدنى، وذلك وفق خطة زمنية محددة.

مادة (26)

إنشاء الرتب المدنية محظور.

الفصل الثانى 

المقومات الاقتصادية 

مادة (27)

يهدف النظام الاقتصادى إلى تحقيق الرخاء فى البلاد من خلال التنمية المستدامة والعدالة الاجتماعية، بما يكفل رفع معدل النمو الحقيقى للاقتصاد القومى، ورفع مستوى المعيشة، وزيادة فرص العمل وتقليل معدلات البطالة، والقضاء على الفقر.
ويلتزم النظام الاقتصادى بمعايير الشفافية والحوكمة، ودعم محاور التنافس وتشجيع الاستثمار، والنمو المتوازن جغرافيا وقطاعيا وبيئيا، ومنع الممارسات الاحتكارية، مع مراعاة الاتزان المالى والتجارى والنظام الضريبى العادل، وضبط آليات السوق، وكفالة الأنواع المختلفة للملكية، والتوازن بين مصالح الاطراف المختلفة، بما يحفظ حقوق العاملين ويحمى المستهلك
ويلتزم النظام الاقتصادى اجتماعياً بضمان تكافؤ الفرص والتوزيع العادل لعوائد التنمية وتقليل الفوارق بين الدخول والالتزام بحد أدنى للأجور والمعاشات يضمن الحياة الكريمة، وبحد أقصى فى أجهزة الدولة لكل من يعمل بأجر، وفقا للقانون.

مادة (28)

الأنشطة الاقتصادية الإنتاجية والخدمية والمعلوماتيه مقومات أساسية للاقتصاد الوطنى، وتلتزم الدولة بحمايتها، وزيادة تنافسيتها، وتوفير المناخ الجاذب للاستثمار، وتعمل على زيادة الإنتاج، وتشجيع التصدير، وتنظيم الاستيراد.
وتولى الدولة اهتماماً خاصاً بالمشروعات المتوسطة والصغيرة ومتناهية الصغر فى كافة المجالات، وتعمل على تنظيم القطاع غير الرسمى وتأهيله.

مادة (29)

الزراعة مقوم أساسى للاقتصاد الوطني. وتلتزم الدولة بحماية الرقعة الزراعية وزيادتها، وتجريم الاعتداء عليها، كما تلتزم بتنمية الريف ورفع مستوي معيشة سكانه وحمايتهم من المخاطر البيئية، وتعمل علي تنمية الإنتاج الزراعى والحيوانى، وتشجيع الصناعات التي تقوم عليهما.
وتلتزم الدولة بتوفير مستلزمات الإنتاج الزراعى والحيوانى، وشراء المحاصيل الزراعية الأساسية بسعر مناسب يحقق هامش ربح للفلاح، وذلك بالاتفاق مع الاتحادات والجمعيات الزراعية، كما تلتزم الدولة بتخصيص نسبة من الأراضى المستصلحة لصغار الفلاحين وشباب الخريجين، وحماية الفلاح والعامل الزراعى من الاستغلال، وذلك كله علي النحو الذي ينظمه القانون.

مادة (30)

تلتزم الدولة بحماية الثروة السمكية وحماية ودعم الصيادين، وتمكينهم من مزاولة أعمالهم دون إلحاق الضرر بالنظم البيئية، وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.

مادة (31)

أمن الفضاء المعلوماتي جزء أساسي من منظومة الاقتصاد والأمن القومي، وتلتزم الدولة باتخاذالتدابير اللازمة للحفاظ عليه، علي النحو الذي ينظمه القانون.

مادة (32)

موارد الدولة الطبيعية ملك للشعب، تلتزم الدولة بالحفاظ عليها، وحُسن استغلالها، وعدم استنزافها، ومراعاة حقوق الأجيال القادمة فيها.
كما تلتزم الدولة بالعمل علي الاستغلال الأمثل لمصادر الطاقة المتجددة، وتحفيز الاستثمار فيها،
وتشجيع البحث العلمي المتعلق بها. وتعمل الدولة على تشجيع تصنيع المواد الأولية، وزيادة قيمتها المضافة وفقاً للجدوى الاقتصادية.
ولا يجوز التصرف في أملاك الدولة العامة، ويكون منح حق استغلال الموارد الطبيعية أو التزام المرافق العامة بقانون، ولمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثين عاماً.
ويكون منح حق استغلال المحاجر والمناجم الصغيرة والملاحات، أو منح التزام المرافق العامة لمدة لا تتجاوز خمسة عشر عاما بناء على قانون.
ويحدد القانون أحكام التصرف فى أملاك الدولة الخاصة، والقواعد والإجراءات المنظمة لذلك.

مادة (33)

تحمى الدولة الملكية بأنواعها الثلاثة، الملكية العامة، والملكية الخاصة، والملكية التعاونية.

مادة (34)

للملكية العامة حرمة، لا يجوز المساس بها، وحمايتها واجب وفقًا للقانون.

مادة (35)

الملكية الخاصة مصونة، وحق الإرث فيها مكفول، ولا يجوز فرض الحراسة عليها إلا فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون، وبحكم قضائى، ولا تنزع الملكية إلا للمنفعة العامة ومقابل تعويض عادل يدفع مقدمًا وفقا للقانون.

مادة (36)

تعمل الدولة على تحفيز القطاع الخاص لأداء مسؤليته الاجتماعية فى خدمة الاقتصاد الوطني والمجتمع .

مادة (37)

الملكية التعاونية مصونة، وترعى الدولة التعاونيات، ويكفل القانون حمايتها، ودعمها، ويضمن استقلالها. ولايجوز حلها أو حل مجالس إدارتها إلا بحكم قضائى.

مادة (38)

يهدف النظام الضريبى وغيره من التكاليف العامة إلي تنمية موارد الدولة، وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية، والتنمية الاقتصادية.
لا يكون إنشاء الضرائب العامة، أو تعديلها، أو إلغاؤها، إلا بقانون، ولا يجوز الاعفاء منها إلا فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون. ولا يجوز تكليف أحد آداء غير ذلك من الضرائب، أو الرسوم، إلا فى حدود القانون.
ويراعى فى فرض الضرائب أن تكون متعددة المصادر. وتكون الضرائب علي دخول الأفراد تصاعدية متعددة الشرائح وفقا لقدراتهم التكليفية، ويكفل النظام الضريبى تشجيع الانشطة الاقتصادية كثيفة العمالة، وتحفيز دورها فى التنمية الاقتصادية، والاجتماعية ، والثقافية.
تلتزم الدولة بالارتقاء بالنظام الضريبي، وتبنى النظم الحديثة التى تحقق الكفاءة واليسر والاحكام فى تحصيل الضرائب. ويحدد القانون طرق وأدوات تحصيل الضرائب، والرسوم ، وأى متحصلات سيادية أخرى، وما يودع منها فى الخزانة العامة للدولة.
وآداء الضرائب واجب، والتهرب الضريبى جريمة.

مادة (39)

الادخار واجب وطنى تحميه الدولة وتشجعه، وتضمن المدخرات، وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.

مادة (40)

المصادرة العامة للأموال محظورة. ولا تجوز المصادرة الخاصة، إلا بحكم قضائى.

مادة (41)

تلتزم الدولة بتنفيذ برنامج سكاني يهدف إلي تحقيق التوازن بين معدلات النمو السكاني والموارد المتاحة، وتعظيم الاستثمار في الطاقة البشرية وتحسين خصائصها، وذلك فى إطار تحقيق التنمية المستدامة.

مادة (42)

يكون للعاملين نصيب فى إدارة المشروعات وفى أرباحها، ويلتزمون بتنمية الإنتاج وتنفيذ الخطة فى وحداتهم الإنتاجية، وفقا للقانون. والمحافظة على أدوات الإنتاج واجب وطنى.
ويكون تمثيل العمال فى مجالس إدارة وحدات القطاع العام بنسبة خمسين فى المائة من عدد الأعضاء المنتخبين، ويكون تمثيلهم فى مجالس إدارات شركات قطاع الاعمال العام وفقا للقانون.
وينظم القانون تمثيل صغار الفلاحين، وصغار الحرفيين، بنسبة لا تقل عن ثمانين فى المائة فى مجالس إدارة الجمعيات التعاونية الزراعية والصناعية والحرفية.

مادة (43)

تلتزم الدولة بحماية قناة السويس وتنميتها، والحفاظ عليها بصفتها ممراً مائياً دولياً مملوكاً لها، كما تلتزم بتنمية قطاع القناة، باعتباره مركزا اقتصاديا متميزاً.

مادة (44)

تلتزم الدولة بحماية نهر النيل، والحفاظ على حقوق مصر التاريخية المتعلقة به، وترشيد الاستفادة منه وتعظيمها، وعدم إهدار مياهه أوتلويثها. كما تلتزم الدولة بحماية مياهها الجوفية، واتخاذ الوسائل الكفيلة بتحقيق الأمن المائى ودعم البحث العلمى فى هذا المجال.
وحق كل مواطن فى التمتع بنهر النيل مكفول، ويحظر التعدى على حرمه أوالإضرار بالبيئة النهرية، وتكفل الدولة إزالة ما يقع عليه من تعديات، وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.

 مادة (45)

تلتزم الدولة بحماية بحارها وشواطئها وبحيراتها وممراتها المائية ومحمياتها الطبيعية. ويحظر التعدى عليها، أوتلويثها، أواستخدامها فيما يتنافى مع طبيعتها، وحق كل مواطن فى التمتع بها مكفول، كما تكفل الدولة حماية وتنمية المساحة الخضراء في الحضر، والحفاظ علي الثروه النباتية والحيوانية والسمكية، وحماية المعرض منها للإنقراض أو الخطر، والرفق بالحيوان، وذلك كله على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.

مادة (46)

لكل شخص الحق في بيئة صحية سليمة، وحمايتها واجب وطني. وتلتزم الدولة باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة للحفاظ عليها، وعدم الإضرار بها، والاستخدام الرشيد للموارد الطبيعية بما يكفل تحقيق التنمية المستدامة، وضمان حقوق الأجيال القادمة فيها.

الفصل الثالث 

المقومات الثقافية 

مادة (47)

تلتزم الدولة بالحفاظ على الهوية الثقافية المصرية بروافدها الحضارية المتنوعة.

مادة (48)

الثقافة حق لكل مواطن، تكفله الدولة وتلتزم بدعمه وبإتاحة المواد الثقافية بجميع أنواعها لمختلف فئات الشعب، دون تمييز بسبب القدرة المالية أو الموقع الجغرافى أو غير ذلك. وتولي اهتماماً خاصاً بالمناطق النائية والفئات الأكثر احتياجاً.
وتشجع الدولة حركة الترجمة من العربية وإليها.

مادة (49)

تلتزم الدولة بحماية الآثار والحفاظ عليها، ورعاية مناطقها، وصيانتها، وترميمها، واسترداد ما استولى عليه منها، وتنظيم التنقيب عنها والإشراف عليه.
ويحظر إهداء أو مبادلة أى شىء منها. والاعتداء عليها والاتجار فيها جريمة لا تسقط بالتقادم.

مادة (50)

تراث مصر الحضارى والثقافى، المادى والمعنوى، بجميع تنوعاته ومراحله الكبرى، المصرية القديمة، والقبطية، والإسلامية، ثروة قومية وإنسانية، تلتزم الدولة بالحفاظ عليه وصيانته، وكذا الرصيد الثقافي المعاصر المعماري والادبي والفني بمختلف تنوعاته، والاعتداء علي أي من ذلك جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون. وتولى الدولة اهتماما خاصا بالحفاظ على مكونات التعددية الثقافية فى مصر.



الباب الثالث 

الحقوق والحريات والواجبات العامة 

مادة (51)

الكرامة حق لكل إنسان ، ولايجوز المساس بها، وتلتزم الدولة باحترامها وحمايتها.

مادة (52)

التعذيب بجميع صوره وأشكاله، جريمة لا تسقط بالتقادم.

 مادة (53)

المواطنون لدى القانون سواء، وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والحريات والواجبات العامة، لا تمييز بينهم بسبب الدين، أو العقيدة، أو الجنس، أو الأصل، أو العرق، أو اللون، أو اللغة، أو الإعاقة، أو المستوى الإجتماعى، أو الإنتماء السياسي أو الجغرافي، أو لأى سبب آخر.
التمييز والحض على الكراهية جريمة، يعاقب عليها القانون.
تلتزم الدولة باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة للقضاء علي كافة أشكال التمييز، وينظم القانون إنشاء مفوضية مستقلة لهذا الغرض.

مادة (54)

الحرية الشخصية حق طبيعى، وهى مصونة لا تُمس، وفيما عدا حالة التلبس، لا يجوز القبض على أحد، أو تفتيشه، أو حبسه، أو تقييد حريته بأى قيد إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب يستلزمه التحقيق.
ويجب أن يُبلغ فوراً كل من تقيد حريته بأسباب ذلك، ويحاط بحقوقه كتابة، ويُمكٌن من الإتصال بذويه و بمحاميه فورا، وأن يقدم إلى سلطة التحقيق خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت تقييد حريته.
ولا يبدأ التحقيق معه إلا فى حضور محاميه، فإن لم يكن له محام، نُدب له محام، مع توفير المساعدة اللازمة لذوى الإعاقة، وفقاً للإجراءات المقررة فى القانون.
ولكل من تقيد حريته، ولغيره، حق التظلم أمام القضاء من ذلك الإجراء، والفصل فيه خلال أسبوع من ذلك الإجراء، وإلا وجب الإفراج عنه فوراً.
وينظم القانون أحكام الحبس الاحتياطى، ومدته، وأسبابه، وحالات استحقاق التعويض الذى تلتزم الدولة بأدائه عن الحبس الاحتياطى، أو عن تنفيذ عقوبة صدر حكم بات بإلغاء الحكم المنفذة بموجبه.
وفى جميع الأحوال لايجوز محاكمة المتهم فى الجرائم التى يجوز الحبس فيها إلا بحضور محام موكل أو مٌنتدب.

مادة (55)

كل من يقبض عليه، أو يحبس، أو تقيد حريته تجب معاملته بما يحفظ عليه كرامته، ولا يجوز تعذيبه، ولا ترهيبه، ولا إكراهه، ولا إيذاؤه بدنيًا أو معنويًا، ولا يكون حجزه، أو حبسه إلا فى أماكن مخصصة لذلك لائقة إنسانيًا وصحياً، وتلتزم الدولة بتوفير وسائل الإتاحة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة. ومخالفة شىء من ذلك جريمة يعاقب مرتكبها وفقا للقانون.
وللمتهم حق الصمت. وكل قول يثبت أنه صدر من محتجز تحت وطأة شيء مما تقدم، أو التهديد بشيء منه، يهدر ولا يعول عليه.

 مادة (56)

السجن دار إصلاح وتأهيل. تخضع السجون وأماكن الاحتجاز للإشراف القضائى، ويحظر فيها كل ما ينافى كرامة الإنسان، أو يعرض صحته للخطر.
وينظم القانون أحكام إصلاح و تأهيل المحكوم عليهم، وتيسير سبل الحياة الكريمة لهم بعد الإفراج عنهم.

 مادة (57)

للحياة الخاصة حرمة، وهى مصونة لا تمس. وللمراسلات البريدية، والبرقية، والإلكترونية، والمحادثات الهاتفية، وغيرها من وسائل الاتصال حرمة، وسريتها مكفولة، ولا تجوز مصادرتها، أو الاطلاع عليها، أو رقابتها إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب، ولمدة محددة، وفى الأحوال التي يبينها القانون.
كما تلتزم الدولة بحماية حق المواطنين فى استخدام وسائل الاتصال العامة بكافة أشكالها ، ولا يجوز تعطيلها أو وقفها أو حرمان المواطنين منها، بشكل تعسفى، وينظم القانون ذلك.

مادة (58)

للمنازل حرمة، وفيما عدا حالات الخطر، أوالاستغاثة لا يجوز دخولها، ولا تفتيشها، ولا مراقبتها أو التنصت عليها إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب، يحدد المكان، والتوقيت، والغرض منه، وذلك كله فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون، وبالكيفية التي ينص عليها، ويجب تنبيه من فى المنازل عند دخولها أو تفتيشها، وإطلاعهم على الأمر الصادر فى هذا الشأن.

 مادة (59)

الحياة الآمنة حق لكل إنسان، وتلتزم الدولة بتوفير الأمن والطمأنينة لمواطنيها، ولكل مقيم على أراضيها.

مادة (60)

لجسد الإنسان حرمة، والاعتداء عليه، أو تشويهه، أو التمثيل به، جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون. ويحظر الإتجار بأعضائه، ولايجوز إجراء أية تجربة طبية، أو علمية عليه بغير رضاه الحر الموثق، ووفقا للأسس المستقرة فى مجال العلوم الطبية، على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.

مادة (61)

التبرع بالأنسجة والأعضاء هبة للحياة، ولكل إنسان الحق في التبرع بأعضاء جسده أثناء حياته أو بعد مماته بموجب موافقة أو وصية موثقة، وتلتزم الدولة بإنشاء آلية لتنظيم قواعد التبرع بالأعضاء وزراعتها وفقا للقانون.

مادة (62)

حرية التنقل، والإقامة، والهجرة مكفولة. ولا يجوز إبعاد أى مواطن عن إقليم الدولة، ولا منعه من العودة إليه.

ولا يكون منعه من مغادرة إقليم الدولة، أو فرض الإقامة الجبرية عليه، أو حظر الإقامة فى جهة معينة عليه، إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب ولمدة محددة، وفى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون.

 مادة (63)

يحظر التهجير القسري التعسفى للمواطنين بجميع صوره وأشكاله، ومخالفة ذلك جريمة لاتسقط بالتقادم.

مادة (64)

حرية الاعتقاد مطلقة. وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية وإقامة دور العبادة لأصحاب الأديان السماوية، حق ينظمه القانون.

مادة (65)

حرية الفكر والرأى مكفولة. ولكل إنسان حق التعبيرعن رأيه بالقول، أو الكتابة، أو التصوير، أو غير ذلك من وسائل التعبير والنشر.

مادة (66)

حرية البحث العلمى مكفولة، وتلتزم الدولة برعاية الباحثين والمخترعين وحماية ابتكاراتهم والعمل علي تطبيقها.

مادة (67)

حرية الإبداع الفنى والأدبى مكفولة، وتلتزم الدولة بالنهوض بالفنون والآداب، ورعاية المبدعين وحماية إبداعاتهم، وتوفير وسائل التشجيع اللازمة لذلك.
ولا يجوز رفع أو تحريك الدعاوى لوقف أو مصادرة الأعمال الفنية والأدبية والفكرية أو ضد مبدعيها إلا عن طريق النيابة العامة، ولا توقع عقوبة سالبة للحرية فى الجرائم التى ترتكب بسبب علانية المنتج الفنى أو الأدبى أو الفكرى، أما الجرائم المتعلقة بالتحريض على العنف أو التمييز بين المواطنين أو الطعن فى أعراض الأفراد، فيحدد القانون عقوباتها.
وللمحكمة في هذه الأحوال إلزام المحكوم عليه بتعويض جزائي للمضرور من الجريمة، إضافة إلي التعويضات الأصلية المستحقة له عما لحقه من أضرار منها، وذلك كله وفقاً للقانون.

 مادة (68)

المعلومات والبيانات والإحصاءات والوثائق الرسمية ملك للشعب، والإفصاح عنها من مصادرها المختلفة، حق تكفله الدولة لكل مواطن، وتلتزم الدولة بتوفيرها وإتاحتها للمواطنين بشفافية، وينظم القانون ضوابط الحصول عليها وإتاحتها وسريتها، وقواعد إيداعها وحفظها، والتظلم من رفض إعطائها، كما يحدد عقوبة حجب المعلومات أو إعطاء معلومات مغلوطة عمداً.
وتلتزم مؤسسات الدولة بإيداع الوثائق الرسمية بعد الانتهاء من فترة العمل بها بدار الوثائق القومية، وحمايتها وتأمينها من الضياع أو التلف، وترميمها ورقمنتها، بجميع الوسائل والأدوات الحديثة، وفقاً للقانون.

 مادة (69)

تلتزم الدولة بحماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية بشتى أنواعها فى كافة المجالات، وتُنشئ جهازاً مختصاً لرعاية تلك الحقوق وحمايتها القانونية، وينظم القانون ذلك.

مادة (70)

حرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر الورقى والمرئى والمسموع والإلكترونى مكفولة، وللمصريين من أشخاص طبيعية أو اعتبارية، عامة أو خاصة، حق ملكية وإصدار الصحف وإنشاء وسائل الإعلام المرئية والمسموعة ، ووسائط الإعلام الرقمى.
وتصدر الصحف بمجرد الإخطار على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون. وينظم القانون إجراءات إنشاء وتملك محطات البث الإذاعى والمرئى والصحف الإلكترونية.

مادة (71)

يحظر بأى وجه فرض رقابة على الصحف ووسائل الإعلام المصرية أو مصادرتها أو وقفها أو إغلاقها. ويجوز إستثناء فرض رقابة محددة عليها فى زَمن الحرب أو التعبئة العامة.
ولا توقع عقوبة سالبة للحرية فى الجرائم التى ترتكب بطريق النشر أو العلانية، أما الجرائم المتعلقة بالتحريض علي العنف أو بالتمييز بين المواطنين أو بالطعن في أعراض الأفراد، فيحدد عقوباتها القانون.

مادة (72)

تلتزم الدولة بضمان استقلال المؤسسات الصحفية ووسائل الإعلام المملوكة لها، بما يكفل حيادها، وتعبيرها عن كل الآراء والاتجاهات السياسية والفكرية والمصالح الاجتماعية، ويضمن المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص فى مخاطبة الرأي العام.

مادة (73)

للمواطنين حق تنظيم الاجتماعات العامة، والمواكب والتظاهرات، وجميع أشكال الأحتجاجات السلمية، غير حاملين سلاحًا من أى نوع، بإخطار على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.
وحق الاجتماع الخاص سلمياً مكفول، دون الحاجة إلى إخطار سابق، ولايجوز لرجال الأمن حضوره أو مراقبته، أو التنصت عليه.

مادة (74)

للمواطنين حق تكوين الأحزاب السياسية، بإخطار ينظمه القانون. ولا يجوز مباشرة أى نشاطسياسى، أو قيام أحزاب سياسية على أساس دينى، أو بناء على التفرقة بسبب الجنس أو الأصل

أو على أساس طائفى أو جغرافى، أو ممارسة نشاط معاد لمبادئ الديمقراطية، أو سرى، أو ذى طابع عسكرى أو شبه عسكرى. ولا يجوز حل الأحزاب إلا بحكم قضائى.

مادة (75)

للمواطنين حق تكوين الجمعيات والمؤسسات الأهلية على أساس ديمقراطى، وتكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية بمجرد الإخطار.
وتمارس نشاطها بحرية، ولا يجوز للجهات الإدارية التدخل فى شئونها، أو حلها أو حل مجالس إداراتها أو مجالس أمنائها إلا بحكم قضائى.
ويحظر إنشاء أو استمرار جمعيات أو مؤسسات أهلية يكون نظامها أو نشاطها سرياً أو ذا طابع عسكرى أو شبه عسكرى، ولا يجوز حل الأحزاب إلا بحكم قضائي وذلك كله على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.

مادة (76)

إنشاء النقابات والاتحادات على أساس ديمقراطى حق يكفله القانون. وتكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية، وتمارس نشاطها بحرية، وتسهم فى رفع مستوى الكفاءة بين أعضائها والدفاع عن حقوقهم، وحماية مصالحهم.
وتكفل الدولة استقلال النقابات والاتحادات، ولا يجوز حل مجالس إدارتها إلا بحكم قضائى، ولا يجوز إنشاء أى منها بالهيئات النظامية .

مادة (77)

ينظم القانون إنشاء النقابات المهنية وإدارتها على أساس ديمقراطى، ويكفل استقلالها ويحدد مواردها، وطريقة قيد أعضائها، ومساءلتهم عن سلوكهم في ممارسة نشاطهم المهني، وفقاً لمواثيق الشرف الأخلاقية والمهنية.
ولا تنشأ لتنظيم المهنة سوي نقابة واحدة. ولا يجوز فرض الحراسة عليها أو تدخل الجهات الادارية في شئونها، كما لا يجوز حل مجالس إدارتها إلا بحكم قضائي، ويؤخذ رأيها في مشروعات القوانين المتعلقة بها.

مادة (78)

تكفل الدولة للمواطنين الحق فى المسكن الملائم والآمن والصحى، بما يحفظ الكرامة الإنسانية ويحقق العدالة الاجتماعية.
وتلتزم الدولة بوضع خطة وطنية للإسكان تراعى الخصوصية البيئية، و تكفل إسهام المبادرات الذاتية والتعاونية فى تنفيذها، وتنظيم استخدام أراضى الدولة ومدها بالمرافق الأساسية فى إطار تخطيط عمرانى شامل للمدن والقرى و استراتجية لتوزيع السكان، بما يحقق الصالح العام وتحسين نوعية الحياة للمواطنين و يحفظ حقوق الأجيال القادمة.
كما تلتزم الدولة بوضع خطة قومية شاملة لمواجهة مشكلة العشوائيات تشمل إعادة التخطيط وتوفير البنية الأساسية والمرافق، وتحسين نوعية الحياة والصحة العامة، كما تكفل توفير الموارد اللازمة للتنفيذ خلال مدة زمنية محددة.

 مادة (79)

لكل مواطن الحق فى غذاء صحى وكاف، وماء نظيف، وتلتزم الدولة بتأمين الموارد الغذائية للمواطنين كافة. كما تكفل السيادة الغذائية بشكل مستدام، وتضمن الحفاظ علي التنوع البيولوجي الزراعي وأصناف النباتات المحلية للحفاظ علي حقوق الأجيال.

مادة (80)

يعد طفلا كل من لم يبلغ الثامنة عشرة من عمره ، ولكل طفل الحق فى اسم وأوراق ثبوتية، وتطعيم إجبارى مجانى، ورعاية صحية وأسرية أو بديلة، وتغذية أساسية، ومأوى آمن، وتربية دينية، وتنمية وجدانية ومعرفية.
وتكفل الدولة حقوق الأطفال ذوى الإعاقة وتأهيلهم واندماجهم فى المجتمع. وتلتزم الدولة برعاية الطفل وحمايته من جميع أشكال العنف والإساءة وسوء المعاملة والاستغلال الجنسى والتجارى.
لكل طفل الحق في التعليم المبكر في مركز للطفولة حتي السادسة من عمره، ويحظر تشغيل الطفل قبل تجاوزه سن إتمام التعليم الاساسى، كما يحظر تشغيله فى الأعمال التى تعرضه للخطر.
كما تلتزم الدولة بإنشاء نظام قضائى خاص بالأطفال المجنى عليهم، والشهود. ولا يجوز مساءلة الطفل جنائيا أو احتجازه إلا وفقا للقانون وللمدة المحددة فيه. وتوفر له المساعدة القانونية، ويكون احتجازه فى أماكن مناسبة ومنفصلة عن أماكن احتجاز البالغين. وتعمل الدولة على تحقيق المصلحة الفضلى للطفل فى كافة الإجراءات التى تتخذ حياله.

مادة (81)

تلتزم الدولة بضمان حقوق الأشخاص ذوى الإعاقة والأقزام، صحيا واقتصاديا واجتماعيا وثقافيا وترفيهيا ورياضيا وتعليميا، وتوفير فرص العمل لهم، مع تخصيص نسبة منها لهم، وتهيئة المرافق العامة والبيئة المحيطة بهم، وممارستهم لجميع الحقوق السياسية، ودمجهم مع غيرهم من المواطنين، إعمالاً لمبادئ المساواة والعدالة وتكافؤ الفرص.

مادة (82)

تكفل الدولة رعاية الشباب والنشىء، وتعمل علي اكتشاف مواهبهم، وتنمية قدراتهم الثقافية والعلمية والنفسية والبدنية والإبداعيةً، وتشجيعهم على العمل الجماعى والتطوعى، وتمكينهم من المشاركة في الحياة العامة.

مادة (83)

تلتزم الدولة بضمان حقوق المسنين صحياً، وأقتصاديا، واجتماعياً، وثقافياً، وترفيهياً وتوفير معاش مناسب يكفل لهم حياة كريمة، وتمكينهم من المشاركة في الحياة العامة. وتراعي الدولة في تخطيطها للمرافق العامة احتياجات المسنين، كما تشجع منظمات المجتمع المدني علي المشاركة في رعاية المسنين. وذلك كله علي النحو الذي ينظمه القانون.

مادة (84)

ممارسة الرياضة حق للجميع، وعلي مؤسسات الدولة والمجتمع اكتشاف الموهوبين رياضياً ورعايتهم، واتخاذ ما يلزم من تدابير لتشجيع ممارسة الرياضة. وينظم القانون شئون الرياضة والهيئات الرياضية الأهلية وفقا للمعايير الدولية، وكيفية الفصل فى المنازعات الرياضية.

مادة (85)

لكل فرد حق مخاطبة السلطات العامة كتابة وبتوقيعه، ولا تكون مخاطبتها باسم الجماعات إلا للأشخاص الاعتبارية.

مادة (86)

الحفاظ على الأمن القومى واجب، والتزام الكافة بمراعاته مسئولية وطنية، يكفلها القانون. والدفاع عن الوطن، وحماية أرضه شرف وواجب مقدس، والتجنيد إجبارى وفقًا للقانون.

 مادة (87)

مشاركة المواطن فى الحياة العامة واجب وطنى، ولكل مواطن حق الانتخاب والترشح وإبداء الرأى فى الاستفتاء، وينظم القانون مباشرة هذه الحقوق، ويجوز الإعفاء من أداء هذا الواجب فى حالات محددة يبينها القانون.
وتلتزم الدولة بإدراج اسم كل مواطن بقاعدة بيانات الناخبين دون طلب منه، متى توافرت فيه شروط الناخب، كما تلتزم بتنقية هذه القاعدة بصورة دورية وفقا للقانون. وتضمن الدولة سلامة إجراءات الاستفتاءات والانتخابات وحيدتها ونزاهتها، ويحظر استخدام المال العام والمصالح الحكومية والمرافق العامة ودور العبادة ومؤسسات قطاع الأعمال والجمعيات والمؤسسات الأهلية فى الأغراض السياسية أو الدعاية الانتخابية.

 مادة (88)

تلتزم الدولة برعاية مصالح المصريين المقيمين بالخارج، وحمايتهم وكفالة حقوقهم وحرياتهم، وتمكينهم من أداء واجباتهم العامة نحو الدولة والمجتمع وإسهامهم في تنمية الوطن.
وينظم القانون مشاركتهم في الانتخابات والاستفتاءات، بما يتفق والأوضاع الخاصة بهم، دون التقيد في ذلك بأحكام الاقتراع والفرز وإعلان النتائج المقررة بهذا الدستور، وذلك كله مع توفير الضمانات التي تكفل نزاهة عملية الانتخاب أو الاستفتاء وحيادها.

مادة (89)

تُحظر كل صور العبودية والاسترقاق والقهر والاستغلال القسرى للإنسان، وتجارة الجنس، وغيرها من أشكال الاتجار فى البشر، ويجرم القانون كل ذلك.

مادة (90)

تلتزم الدولة بتشجيع نظام الوقف الخيرى لإقامة ورعاية المؤسسات العلمية، والثقافية، والصحية، والاجتماعية وغيرها، وتضمن استقلاله، وتدار شئونه وفقا لشروط الواقف، وينظم القانون ذلك.

 مادة (91)

للدولة أن تمنح حق اللجوء السياسى لكل أجنبى اضطهد بسبب الدفاع عن مصالح الشعوب أو حقوق الإنسان أو السلام أو العدالة. وتسليم اللاجئين السياسيين محظور، وذلك كله وفقًا للقانون.

مادة (92)

الحقوق والحريات اللصيقة بشخص المواطن لا تقبل تعطيلاً ولا انتقاصًا. ولا يجوز لأى قانون ينظم ممارسة الحقوق والحريات أن يقيدها بما يمس أصلها وجوهرها.

مادة (93)

تلتزم الدولة بالاتفاقيات والعهود والمواثيق الدولية لحقوق الإنسان التي تصدق عليها مصر، وتصبح لها قوة القانون بعد نشرها وفقاً للأوضاع المقررة.



الباب الرابع 

سيادة القانون 

مادة (94)

سيادة القانون أساس الحكم في الدولة. وتخضع الدولة للقانون، واستقلال القضاء، وحصانته، وحيدته، ضمانات أساسية لحماية الحقوق والحريات.

مادة (95)

العقوبة شخصية، ولا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون، ولا توقع عقوبة إلا بحكم قضائى، ولا عقاب إلا على الأفعال اللاحقة لتاريخ نفاذ القانون.

مادة (96)

المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته في محاكمة قانونية عادلة، تكفل له فيها ضمانات الدفاع عن نفسه. وينظم القانون استئناف الأحكام الصادرة فى الجنايات. وتوفر الدولة الحماية للمجنى عليهم والشهود والمتهمين والمبلغين عند الاقتضاء، وفقاً للقانون.

 مادة (97)

التقاضى حق مصون ومكفول للكافة. وتلتزم الدولة بتقريب جهات التقاضى، و تعمل على سرعة الفصل في القضايا، ويحظر تحصين أى عمل أو قرار إدارى من رقابة القضاء، ولا يحاكم شخص إلا أمام قاضيه الطبيعى، والمحاكم الاستثنائية محظورة.

مادة (98)

حق الدفاع أصالة أو بالوكالة مكفول. واستقلال المحاماة وحماية حقوقها ضمان لكفالة حق الدفاع. ويضمن القانون لغير القادرين ماليًا وسائل الالتجاء إلى القضاء، والدفاع عن حقوقهم.

مادة (99)

كل اعتداء على الحرية الشخصية أو حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين، وغيرها من الحقوق والحريات العامة التي يكفلها الدستور والقانون، جريمة لا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية ولا المدنية الناشئة عنها بالتقادم،وللمضرور إقامة الدعوى الجنائية بالطريق المباشر.
وتكفل الدولة تعويضا عادلا لمن وقع عليه الاعتداء، وللمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان إبلاغ النيابة عن أى انتهاك لهذه الحقوق، وله أن يتدخل في الدعوي المدنية منضماً إلي المضرور بناء علي طلبه، وذلك كله على الوجه المبين بالقانون.

مادة (100)

تصدر الأحكام وتنفذ باسم الشعب، وتكفل الدولة وسائل تنفيذها علي النحو الذي ينظمه القانون. ويكون الامتناع عن تنفيذها أو تعطيل تنفيذها من جانب الموظفين العموميين المختصين، جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون، وللمحكوم له في هذه الحالة حق رفع الدعوى الجنائية مباشرة إلى المحكمة المختصة. وعلي النيابة العامة بناءً علي طلب المحكوم له، تحريك الدعوي الجنائية ضد الموظف الممتنع عن تنفيذ الحكم أو المتسبب في تعطيله.


الباب الخامس 

نظام الحكم 

الفصل الأول

السلطة التشريعية

مجلس النواب

 المادة (101)

يتولى مجلس النواب سلطة التشريع، وإقرار السياسة العامة للدولة، والخطة العامة للتنمية الاقتصادية، والاجتماعية، والموازنة العامة للدولة، ويمارس الرقابة على أعمال السلطة التنفيذية، وذلك كله على النحو المبين فى الدستور.

المادة (102)

يشكل مجلس النواب من عدد لا يقل عن أربعمائة وخمسين عضوا، ينتخبون بالاقتراع العام السرى المباشر.
ويشترط فى المترشح لعضوية المجلس أن يكون مصرياً، متمتعا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية، حاصلاً على شهادة إتمام التعليم الأساسى على الأقل، وألا تقل سنه يوم فتح باب الترشح عن خمس وعشرين سنة ميلادية.
ويبين القانون شروط الترشح الأخرى، ونظام الانتخاب، وتقسيم الدوائر الانتخابية، بما يراعى التمثيل العادل للسكان، والمحافظات، والتمثيل المتكافئ للناخبين، ويجوز الأخذ بالنظام الانتخابى الفردى أو القائمة أو الجمع بأي نسبة بينهما.
كما يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية تعيين عدد من الأعضاء فى مجلس النواب لا يزيد على 5% ويحدد القانون كيفية ترشيحهم.

المادة (103)

يتفرغ عضو مجلس النواب لمهام العضوية، ويحتفظ له بوظيفته أو عمله وفقاً للقانون.

المادة (104)

يشترط أن يؤدى العضو أمام مجلس النواب، قبل أن يباشر عمله، اليمين الآتية "أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحافظ مخلصا على النظام الجمهورى، وأن أحترم الدستور والقانون، وأن أرعى مصالح الشعب رعاية كاملة، وأن أحافظ على استقلال الوطن ووحدة وسلامة أراضيه."

المادة (105)

يتقاضى العضو مكافأة يحددها القانون، وإذا جرى تعديل المكافأة، لا ينفذ التعديل إلا بدءاً من الفصل التشريعى التالى للفصل الذى تقرر فيه.

 المادة (106)

مدة عضوية مجلس النواب خمس سنوات ميلادية، تبدأ من تاريخ أول اجتماع له.  ويجرى انتخاب المجلس الجديد خلال الستين يوماً السابقة على انتهاء مدته

 المادة (107)

تختص محكمة النقض بالفصل فى صحة عضوية أعضاء مجلس النواب، وتقدم إليها الطعون خلال مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إعلان النتيجة النهائية للانتخاب، وتفصل فى الطعن خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ وروده إليها. وفى حالة الحكم ببطلان العضوية، تبطل من تاريخ إبلاغ المجلس بالحكم.

 المادة (108)

إذا خلا مكان عضو مجلس النواب، قبل انتهاء مدته بستة أشهر على الأقل، وجب شغل مكانه طبقاً للقانون، خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقرير المجلس خلو المكان.

المادة (109)

لا يجوز لعضو المجلس طوال مدة العضوية، أن يشترى، أو يستأجر، بالذات أو بالواسطة، شيئًا من أموال الدولة، أو أى من أشخاص القانون العام أو شركات القطاع العام، أو قطاع الأعمال العام، ولا يؤجرها أو يبيعها شيئًا من أمواله، أو يقايضها عليه، ولا يبرم معها عقد التزام، أو توريد، أو مقاولة، أو غيرها، ويقع باطلاً أى من هذه التصرفات.
ويتعين على العضو تقديم إقرار ذمة مالية، عند شغل العضوية، وعند تركها، وفى نهاية كل عام. وإذا تلقى هدية نقدية أو عينية، بسبب العضوية أو بمناسبتها، تؤول ملكيتها إلى الخزانة العامة للدولة. وكل ذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.

 المادة (110)

لا يجوز إسقاط عضوية أحد الأعضاء إلا إذا فقد الثقة والاعتبار، أو فقد أحد شروط العضوية التي انتخب على أساسها، أو أخل بواجباتها. ويجب أن يصدر قرار إسقاط العضوية من مجلس النواب بأغلبية ثلثى أعضائه.

المادة (111)

يقبل مجلس النواب استقالة أعضائه، ويجب أن تقدم مكتوبة، ويشترط لقبولها ألا يكون المجلس قد بدأ فى اتخاذ إجراءات إسقاط العضوية ضد العضو.

المادة (112)

لا يسأل عضو مجلس النواب عما يبديه من آراء تتعلق بأداء أعماله فى المجلس أو فى لجانه.

المادة (113)

لا يجوز، فى غير حالة التلبس بالجريمة، اتخاذ أى إجراء جنائى ضد عضو مجلس النواب فى مواد الجنايات والجنح إلا بإذن سابق من المجلس. وفى غير دور الانعقاد، يتعين أخذ إذن مكتب المجلس، ويخطر المجلس عند أول انعقاد بما اتخذ من إجراء.
وفى كل الأحوال، يتعين البت فى طلب اتخاذ الإجراء الجنائى ضد العضو خلال ثلاثين يومًا على الأكثر، وإلا عُد الطلب مقبولاً.

المادة (114)

مقر مجلس النواب مدينة القاهرة. ويجوز له فى الظروف الاستثنائية عقد جلساته فى مكان آخر، بناءً على طلب رئيس الجمهورية، أو ثلث عدد أعضاء المجلس. واجتماع المجلس على خلاف ذلك، وما يصدر عنه من قرارات، باطل.

المادة (115)

يدعو رئيس الجمهورية مجلس النواب للانعقاد للدور العادى السنوى قبل يوم الخميس الأول من شهر أكتوبر، فإذا لم تتم الدعوة، يجتمع المجلس بحكم الدستور فى اليوم المذكور. ويستمر دور الانعقاد العادى لمدة تسعة أشهر على الأقل، ويفض رئيس الجمهورية دور الانعقاد بعد موافقة المجلس، ولا يجوز ذلك للمجلس قبل اعتماد الموازنة العامة للدولة.

مادة (116)

يجوز انعقاد مجلس النواب فى اجتماع غير عادى لنظر أمر عاجل، بناءً على دعوة من رئيس الجمهورية، أو طلب موقع من عُشر أعضاء المجلس على الأقل.

 مادة (117)

ينتخب مجلس النواب رئيساً ووكيلين من بين أعضائه فى أول اجتماع لدور الانعقاد السنوى العادى لمدة فصل تشريعى، فإذا خلا مكان أحدهم ، ينتخب المجلس من يحل محله، وتحدد اللائحة الداخلية للمجلس قواعد وإجراءات الانتخاب، وفى حالة إخلال أحدهم بالتزامات منصبه، يكون لثلث أعضاء المجلس طلب إعفائه منه، ويصدر القرار بأغلبية ثلثى الأعضاء. وفى جميع الأحوال،لا يجوز انتخاب الرئيس أو أى من الوكيلين لأكثر من فصلين تشريعيين متتاليين.

 مادة (118)

يضع مجلس النواب لائحته الداخلية لتنظيم العمل فيه، وكيفية ممارسته لاختصاصاته، والمحافظة على النظام داخله، وتصدر بقانون.

مادة (119)

يختص مجلس النواب بالمحافظة على النظام داخله، ويتولى ذلك رئيس المجلس.

 مادة (120)

جلسات مجلس النواب علنية. ويجوز انعقاد المجلس فى جلسة سرية، بناءً على طلب رئيس الجمهورية، أو رئيس مجلس الوزراء، أو رئيس المجلس، أو عشرين من أعضائه على الأقل، ثم يقرر المجلس بأغلبية أعضائه ما إذا كانت المناقشة فى الموضوع المطروح أمامه تجرى فى جلسة علنية أو سرية.

 مادة (121)

لا يكون انعقاد المجلس صحيحًا، ولا تتخذ قراراته، إلا بحضور أغلبية أعضائه. وفى غير الأحوال المشترط فيها أغلبية خاصة، تصدر القرارات بالأغلبية المطلقة للحاضرين، وعند تساوى الآراء، يعتبر الأمر الذى جرت المداولة فى شأنه مرفوضًا.
وتصدر الموافقة علي القوانين بالأغلبية المطلقة للحاضرين، وبما لا يقل عن ثلث عدد أعضاء المجلس.
كما تصدر القوانين المكملة للدستور بموافقة ثلثي عدد أعضاء المجلس. وتعد القوانين المنظمة للانتخابات الرئاسية، والنيابية، والمحلية، والاحزاب السياسية، والسلطة القضائية، والمتعلقة بالجهات و الهيئات القضائية، والمنظمة للحقوق والحريات الواردة في الدستور، مكملة له.

 مادة  (122)

لرئيس الجمهورية، ولمجلس الوزراء، ولكل عضو فى مجلس النواب اقتراح القوانين. ويحال كل مشروع قانون مقدم من الحكومة أو من عُشر أعضاء المجلس إلى اللجان النوعية المختصة بمجلس النواب، لفحصه وتقديم تقرير عنه إلى المجلس، ويجوز للجنة أن تستمع إلى ذوى الخبرة فى الموضوع.
ولا يحال الاقتراح بقانون المقدم من أحد الأعضاء إلى اللجنة النوعية، إلا إذا أجازته اللجنة المختصة بالمقترحات، ووافق المجلس على ذلك، فإذا رفضت اللجنة الاقتراح بقانون وجب أن يكون قرارها مسبباً.
وكل مشروع قانون أو اقتراح بقانون رفضه المجلس، لا يجوز تقديمه ثانية فى دور الانعقاد نفسه.

مادة (123)

لرئيس الجمهورية حق إصدار القوانين أو الاعتراض عليها. وإذا اعترض رئيس الجمهورية على مشروع قانون أقره مجلس النواب، رده إليه خلال ثلاثين يومًا من إبلاغ المجلس إياه، فإذا لم يرد مشروع القانون فى هذا الميعاد اعتبر قانونًا وأصدر.
وإذا رد فى الميعاد المتقدم إلى المجلس، وأقره ثانية بأغلبية ثلثى أعضائه، اعتبر قانونًا وأصدر.

مادة (124)

تشمل الموازنة العامة للدولة كافة إيراداتها ومصروفاتها دون استثناء، ويُعرض مشروعها على مجلس النواب قبل تسعين يومًا على الأقل من بدء السنة المالية، ولا تكون نافذة إلا بموافقته عليها، ويتم التصويت عليه باباً باباً.
ويجوز للمجلس أن يعدل النفقات الواردة فى مشروع الموازنة، عدا التي ترد تنفيذاً لالتزام محدد على الدولة.
وإذا ترتب على التعديل زيادة فى إجمالى النفقات، وجب أن يتفق المجلس مع الحكومة على تدبير مصادر للإيرادات تحقق إعادة التوازن بينهما، وتصدر الموازنة بقانون يجوز أن يتضمن تعديلاً فى قانون قائم بالقدر اللازم لتحقيق هذا التوازن.
وفى جميع الأحوال، لا يجوز أن يتضمن قانون الموازنة أى نص يكون من شأنه تحميل المواطنين أعباء جديدة. ويحدد القانون السنة المالية، وطريقة إعداد الموازنة العامة، وأحكام موازنات المؤسسات والهيئات العامة وحساباتها.
وتجب موافقة المجلس على نقل أى مبلغ من باب إلى آخر من أبواب الموازنة العامة، وعلى كل مصروف غير وارد بها، أو زائد على تقديراتها، وتصدر الموافقة بقانون.

 مادة (125)

يجب عرض الحساب الختامى للموازنة العامة للدولة على مجلس النواب، خلال مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر من تاريخ انتهاء السنة المالية، ويعرض معه التقرير السنوى للجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات وملاحظاته على الحساب الختامى. ويتم التصويت على الحساب الختامى بابًا بابًا، ويصدر بقانون.
وللمجلس أن يطلب من الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات أية بيانات أو تقارير أخرى.

مادة (126)

ينظم القانون القواعد الأساسية لتحصيل الأموال العامة وإجراءات صرفها.

 مادة (127)

لا يجوز للسلطة التنفيذية الاقتراض، أو الحصول على تمويل، أو الارتباط بمشروع غير مدرج فى الموازنة العامة المعتمدة يترتب عليه إنفاق مبالغ من الخزانة العامة للدولة لمدة مقبلة، إلا بعد موافقة مجلس النواب.

مادة (128)

يبين القانون قواعد تحديد المرتبات و المعاشات والتعويضات والإعانات و المكافآت التي تتقرر على الخزانة العامة للدولة، ويحدد حالات الاستثناء منها، والجهات التي تتولى تطبيقها.

 مادة (129)

لكل عضو من أعضاء مجلس النواب أن يوجه إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء ، أو أحد نوابه، أو أحد الوزراء، أو نوابهم، أسئلة فى أى موضوع يدخل فى اختصاصاتهم، وعليهم الإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة فى دور الانعقاد ذاته.
ويجوز للعضو سحب السؤال فى أى وقت، ولا يجوز تحويل السؤال إلى استجواب فى الجلسة ذاتها.

 مادة (130)

لكل عضو فى مجلس النواب توجيه استجواب لرئيس مجلس الوزراء، أو أحد نوابه، أو أحد الوزراء، أو نوابهم، لمحاسبتهم عن الشئون التي تدخل فى اختصاصاتهم.
ويناقش المجلس الاستجواب بعد سبعة أيام على الأقل من تاريخ تقديمه، وبحد أقصى ستون يوماً، إلا فى حالات الاستعجال التي يراها، وبعد موافقة الحكومة.

مادة (131)

لمجلس النواب أن يقرر سحب الثقة من رئيس مجلس الوزراء ، أو أحد نوابه ، أو أحد الوزراء، أو نوابهم. ولا يجوز عرض طلب سحب الثقة إلا بعد استجواب، وبناء على اقتراح عُشر أعضاء المجلس على الأقل، ويصدر المجلس قراره عقب مناقشة الاستجواب، ويكون سحب الثقة بأغلبية الأعضاء.
وفى كل الأحوال، لا يجوز طلب سحب الثقة فى موضوع سبق للمجلس أن فصل فيه فى دور الانعقاد ذاته.
وإذا قرر المجلس سحب الثقة من رئيس مجلس الوزراء، أو من أحد نوابه أو أحد الوزراء، أو نوابهم، وأعلنت الحكومة تضامنها معه قبل التصويت، وجب أن تقدم الحكومة استقالتها، وإذا كان قرار سحب الثقة متعلقًا بأحد أعضاء الحكومة، وجبت استقالته.

مادة (132)

يجوز لعشرين عضواً من مجلس النواب على الأقل طلب مناقشة موضوع عام لاستيضاح سياسة الحكومة بشأنه.

مادة (133)

لكل عضو من أعضاء مجلس النواب إبداء اقتراح برغبة فى موضوع عام إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء، أو أحد نوابه، أو أحد الوزراء، أو نوابهم.

 مادة  (134)

لكل عضو من أعضاء مجلس النواب أن يقدم طلب إحاطة أو بيانًا عاجلاً، إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء ، أو أحد نوابه ، أو أحد الوزراء، أو نوابهم، فى الأمور العامة العاجلة ذات الأهمية.

 مادة  (135)

لمجلس النواب أن يشكل لجنة خاصة، أو يكلف لجنة من لجانه بتقصى الحقائق فى موضوع عام، أو بفحص نشاط إحدى الجهات الإدارية، أو الهيئات العامة، أو المشروعات العامة، وذلك من أجل تقصى الحقائق فى موضوع معين، وإبلاغ المجلس بحقيقة الأوضاع المالية، أو الإدارية، أو الاقتصادية، أو إجراء تحقيقات فى أى موضوع يتعلق بعمل من الأعمال السابقة أو غيرها، ويقرر المجلس ما يراه مناسبًا فى هذا الشأن.
وللجنة فى سبيل القيام بمهمتها أن تجمع ما تراه من أدلة، وأن تطلب سماع من ترى سماع أقواله، وعلى جميع الجهات أن تستجيب إلى طلبها، وأن تضع تحت تصرفها ما تطلبه من وثائق أو مستندات أو غير ذلك.
وفى جميع الاحوال لكل عضو فى مجلس النواب الحق فى الحصول على أية بيانات أو معلومات من السلطة التفيذية تتعلق بأداء عمله فى المجلس.

مادة (136)

لرئيس مجلس الوزراء، ونوابه، والوزراء، ونوابهم حضور جلسات مجلس النواب، أو إحدى لجانه، ويكون حضورهم وجوبياً بناء على طلب المجلس، ولهم الاستعانة بمن يرون من كبار الموظفين.
ويجب أن يستمع إليهم كلما طلبوا الكلام، وعليهم الرد على القضايا موضوع النقاش دون أن يكون لهم صوت معدود عند أخذ الرأى.

 مادة (137)

لا يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية حل مجلس النواب إلا عند الضرورة، وبقرار مسبب، وبعد استفتاء الشعب، ولايجوز حل المجلس لذات السبب الذى حل من أجله المجلس السابق.
ويصدر رئيس الجمهورية قراراً بوقف جلسات المجلس، وإجراء الاستفتاء على الحل خلال عشرين يومًا على الأكثر، فإذا وافق المشاركون فى الاستفتاء بأغلبية الأصوات الصحيحة، أصدر رئيس الجمهورية قرار الحل، ودعا إلى انتخابات جديدة خلال ثلاثين يومًا على الأكثر من تاريخ صدور القرار. ويجتمع المجلس الجديد خلال الأيام العشرة التالية لإعلان النتيجة النهائية.

مادة (138)

لكل مواطن أن يتقدم بمقترحاته المكتوبة إلى مجلس النواب بشأن المسائل العامة، وله أن يقدم إلى المجلس شكاوى يحيلها إلى الوزراء المختصين، وعليهم أن يقدموا الإيضاحات الخاصة بها إذا طلب المجلس ذلك، ويحاط صاحب الشأن بنتيجتها.

الفصل الثاني السلطة التنفيذية
الفرع الاول
رئيس الجمهورية
مادة (139)
رئيس الجمهورية هو رئيس الدولة، ورئيس السلطة التنفيذية، يرعى مصالح الشعب ويحافظ على استقلال الوطن ووحدة أراضيه وسلامتها، ويلتزم بأحكام الدستور ويُباشر اختصاصاته على النحو المبين به.
مادة (140)
يُنتخب رئيس الجمهورية لمدة أربع سنوات ميلادية، تبدأ من اليوم التالى لانتهاء مدة سلفه، ولا يجوز إعادة انتخابه إلا لمرة واحدة.
وتبدأ إجراءات انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية قبل انتهاء مدة الرئاسة بمائة وعشرين يومًا على الأقل، ويجب أن تعلن النتيجة قبل نهاية هذه المدة بثلاثين يوما على الأقل.
ولا يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يشغل أى منصب حزبى طوال مدة الرئاسة.
مادة (141)
يشترط فيمن يترشح رئيسًا للجمهورية أن يكون مصريًا من أبوين مصريين، وألا يكون قد حمل، أو أي من والديه أو زوجه جنسية دولة أخرى، وأن يكون متمتعًا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية، وأن يكون قد أدى الخدمة العسكرية أو أعفي منها قانونا، وألا تقل سنه يوم فتح باب الترشح عن أربعين سنة ميلادية، ويحدد القانون شروط الترشح الأخرى.
مادة (142)
يشترط لقبول الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية أن يزكى المترشح عشرون عضوًا على الأقل من أعضاء مجلس النواب، أو أن يؤيده ما لا يقل عن خمسة وعشرين ألف مواطن ممن لهم حق الانتخاب في خمس عشرة محافظة على الأقل، وبحد أدنى ألف مؤيد من كل محافظة منها.
وفى جميع الأحوال، لا يجوز تأييد أكثر من مترشح، وذلك على النحو الذي ينظمه القانون.
مادة (143)
ينتخب رئيس الجمهورية عن طريق الاقتراع العام السري المباشر، وذلك بالأغلبية المطلقة لعدد الأصوات الصحيحة، وينظم القانون إجراءات انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية.
مادة (144)
يشترط ان يؤدي رئيس الجمهورية، قبل أن يتولى مهام منصبه، أمام مجلس النواب اليمين الآتية "أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحافظ مخلصًا على النظام الجمهورى، وأن أحترم الدستور والقانون، وأن أرعى مصالح الشعب رعاية كاملة، وأن أحافظ على استقلال الوطن ووحدة وسلامة أراضيه".
ويكون أداء اليمين أمام الجمعية العامة للمحكمة الدستورية العليا فى حالة عدم وجود مجلس النواب.
مادة (145)
يحدد القانون مرتب رئيس الجمهورية، ولا يجوز له أن يتقاضى أي مرتب أو مكافأة أخرى، ولا يسري أي تعديل في المرتب أثناء مدة الرئاسة التي تقرر فيها، ولا يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يزاول طوال مدة توليه المنصب، بالذات أو بالواسطة، مهنة حرة، أو عملاً تجاريًا، أو ماليًا، أو صناعيًا، ولا أن يشتري، أو يستأجر شيئا من أموال الدولة، أو أي من أشخاص القانون العام، أو شركات القطاع العام، أو قطاع الأعمال العام، ولا أن يؤجرها، أو يبيعها شيئا من أمواله، ولا
أن يقايضها عليه، ولا أن يبرم معها عقد التزام، أو توريد، أو مقاولة، أو غيرها. ويقع باطلا أى من هذة التصرفات.
ويتعين على رئيس الجمهورية تقديم إقرار ذمة مالية عند توليه المنصب، وعند تركه، وفى نهاية كل عام، وينشر الإقرار في الجريدة الرسمية.
ولا يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يمنح نفسه أى أوسمة، أو نياشين، أو أنواط. وإذا تلقى بالذات أو بالواسطة هدية نقدية، أو عينية، بسبب المنصب أو بمناسبته، تؤول ملكيتها إلى الخزانة العامة للدولة.
مادة (146)
يكلف رئيس الجمهورية رئيساً لمجلس الوزراء، بتشكيل الحكومة وعرض برنامجه على مجلس النواب، فإذا لم تحصل حكومته علي ثقة اغلبية اعضاء مجلس النواب خلال ثلاثين يوماً علي الأكثر، يكلف رئيس الجمهورية رئيسا لمجلس الوزراء بترشيح من الحزب أو الائتلاف الحائز على أكثرية مقاعد مجلس النواب، فاذا لم تحصل حكومته على ثقة أغلبية أعضاء مجلس النواب خلال ثلاثين يوماً، عُدٌ المجلس منحلاً ويدعو رئيس الجمهورية لانتخاب مجلس نواب جديد
خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ صدور قرار الحل.
وفى جميع الأحوال يجب ألا يزيد مجموع مدد الاختيار المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة على ستين يوماً.
وفى حالة حل مجلس النواب، يعرض رئيس مجلس الوزراء تشكيل حكومته، وبرنامجها على مجلس النواب الجديد فى أول اجتماع له.
فى حال اختيار الحكومة من الحزب أو الائتلاف الحائز على أكثرية مقاعد مجلس النواب، يكون لرئيس الجمهورية، بالتشاور مع رئيس مجلس الوزراء، إختيار وزراء الدفاع والداخلية والخارجية والعدل.
مادة (147)
لرئيس الجمهورية إعفاء الحكومة من أداء عملها بشرط موافقة أغلبية أعضاء مجلس النواب.
ولرئيس الجمهورية اجراء تعديل وزارى بعد التشاور مع رئيس الوزراء وموافقة مجلس النواب بالأغلبية المطلقة للحاضرين وبما لايقل عن ثلث اعضاء المجلس.
مادة (148)
لرئيس الجمهورية أن يفوض بعض اختصاصاته لرئيس مجلس الوزراء، أو لنوابه، أو للوزراء، أو للمحافظين، ولا يجوز لاحد منهم أن يفوض غيره، وذلك على النحو الذي ينظمه القانون.
مادة (149)
لرئيس الجمهورية دعوة الحكومة للاجتماع للتشاور فى الأمور المهمة، ويتولى رئاسة الاجتماع
الذى يحضره.
مادة (150)
يضع رئيس الجمهورية، بالاشتراك مع مجلس الوزراء ، السياسة العامة للدولة ، ويشرفان على تنفيذها ، على النحو المبين في الدستور.
ولرئيس الجمهورية أن يلقى بيانًا حول السياسة العامة للدولة أمام مجلس النواب عند افتتاح دور انعقاده العادي السنوي.
ويجوز له إلقاء بيانات، أو توجيه رسائل أخرى إلى المجلس.
مادة (151)
يمثل رئيس الجمهورية الدولة في علاقاتها الخارجية، ويبرم المعاهدات، ويصدق عليها بعد موافقة مجلس النواب، وتكون لها قوة القانون بعد نشرها وفقًا لأحكام الدستور.
ويجب دعوة الناخبين للاستفتاء على معاهدات الصلح والتحالف وما يتعلق بحقوق السيادة، ولا يتم التصديق عليها إلا بعد إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء بالموافقة.
وفى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز إبرام أية معاهدة تخالف أحكام الدستور، أو يترتب عليها التنازل عن اى جزء من إقليم الدولة.
مادة (152)
رئيس الجمهورية هو القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، ولا يعلن الحرب، ولا يرسل القوات المسلحة فى مهمه قتالية إلى خارج حدود الدولة، إلا بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الدفاع الوطني، وموافقة مجلس النواب بأغلبية ثلثي الأعضاء.
فإذا كان مجلس النواب غير قائم، يجب أخذ رأى المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، وموافقة كل من مجلس الوزراء ومجلس الدفاع الوطني.
مادة (153)
يعين رئيس الجمهورية الموظفين المدنيين، والعسكريين، والممثلين السياسيين، ويعفيهم من مناصبهم، ويعتمد الممثلين السياسيين للدول والهيئات الأجنبية، وفقاً للقانون.
مادة (154)
يعلن رئيس الجمهورية، بعد اخذ رأى مجلس الوزراء حالة الطوارئ، على النحو الذي ينظمه القانون، ويجب عرض هذا الإعلان على مجلس النواب خلال الأيام السبعة التالية ليقرر ما يراه بشأنه.
وإذا حدث الإعلان في غير دور الانعقاد العادي، وجب دعوة المجلس للانعقاد فورًا للعرض عليه.
وفى جميع الأحوال تجب موافقة أغلبية عدد أعضاء المجلس على إعلان حالة الطوارئ، ويكون إعلانها لمدة محددة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر، ولا تمد إلا لمدة أخرى مماثلة، بعد موافقة ثلثي عدد أعضاء المجلس. واذا كان المجلس غير قائم، يعرض الأمر على مجلس الوزراء للموافقة، على أن يعرض على مجلس النواب الجديد في أول اجتماع له.
ولا يجوز حل مجلس النواب أثناء سريان حالة الطوارئ.
مادة (155)
لرئيس الجمهورية بعد اخذ رأى مجلس الوزراء العفو عن العقوبة، أو تخفيفها.
ولا يكون العفو الشامل إلا بقانون، يُقر بموافقة أغلبية أعضاء مجلس النواب.

مادة (156)
إذا حدث فى غير دور انعقاد مجلس النواب ما يوجب الإسراع فى اتخاذ تدابير لا تحتمل التأخير، يدعو رئيس الجمهورية المجلس لإنعقاد طارئ لعرض الأمر عليه. وإذا كان مجلس النواب غير قائم، يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية اصدار قرارات بقوانين، على أن يتم عرضها ومناقشتها والموافقة عليها خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من انعقاد المجلس الجديد، فإذا لم تعرض
وتناقش أو اذا عرضت ولم يقرها المجلس، زال بأثر رجعى ما كان لها من قوة القانون، دون حاجة إلى إصدار قرار بذلك، إلا إذا رأى المجلس اعتماد نفاذها فى الفترة السابقة، أو تسوية ما ترتب عليها من آثار.
مادة (157)
لرئيس الجمهورية أن يدعو الناخبين للاستفتاء في المسائل التي تتصل بمصالح البلاد العليا، وذلك فيما لا يخالف أحكام الدستور.
وإذا اشتملت الدعوة للاستفتاء على أكثر من مسأله، وجب التصويت على كل واحدة منها.
مادة (158)
لرئيس الجمهورية أن يقدم استقالته إلى مجلس النواب فإذا كان المجلس غير قائم، قدمها إلى الجمعية العامة للمحكمة الدستورية العليا.
مادة (159)
يكون اتهام رئيس الجمهورية بإنتهاك احكام الدستور، أو بالخيانة العظمى، أو أية جناية أخرى، بناء على طلب موقع من أغلبية أعضاء مجلس النواب على الأقل، ولا يصدر قرار الاتهام إلا بأغلبية ثلثي أعضاء المجلس، وبعد تحقيق يجريه معه النائب العام. واذا كان به مانع يحل محله احد مساعديه.
وبمجرد صدورهذا القرار، يوقف رئيس الجمهورية عن عمله، ويعتبر ذلك مانعاً مؤقتاً يحول دون مباشرته لاختصاصاته حتى صدور حكم فى الدعوى.
ويحاكم رئيس الجمهورية أمام محكمة خاصة يرأسها رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى، وعضوية أقدم نائب لرئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، وأقدم نائب لرئيس مجلس الدولة، وأقدم رئيسين بمحاكم الاستئناف، ويتولى الادعاء أمامها النائب العام، وإذا قام بأحدهم مانع، حل محله من يليه فى الأقدمية، وأحكام المحكمة نهائية غير قابلة للطعن.
وينظم القانون إجراءات التحقيق، والمحاكمة، وإذا حكم بإدانة رئيس الجمهورية أعفى من منصبه، مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبات الأخرى.
مادة (160)
إذا قام مانع مؤقت يحول دون مباشرة رئيس الجمهورية لسلطاته، حل محله رئيس مجلس الوزراء.
وعند خلو منصب رئيس الجمهورية للاستقالة، أو الوفاة، أو العجز الدائم عن العمل، يعلن مجلس النواب خلو المنصب. ويكون اعلان خلو المنصب بأغلبية ثلثي الأعضاء علي الاقل، إذا كان ذلك لأي سبب آخر. ويخطر مجلس النواب الهيئة الوطنية للانتخابات، ويباشر رئيس مجلس النواب مؤقتاً سلطات رئيس الجمهورية.
وإذا كان مجلس النواب غير قائم، تحل الجمعية العامة للمحكمة الدستورية العليا ورئيسها، محل المجلس ورئيسه، فيما تقدم.
وفى جميع الأحوال، يجب أن يُنتخب الرئيس الجديد فى مدة لا تجاوز تسعين يوماً من تاريخ خلو المنصب، وتبدأ مدة الرئاسة فى هذه الحالة من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب.
ولا يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية المؤقت أن يترشح لهذا المنصب، ولا أن يطلب تعديل الدستور، ولا أن يحل مجلس النواب، ولا أن يقيل الحكومة.
مادة (161)
يجوز لمجلس النواب اقتراح سحب الثقة من رئيس الجمهورية، واجراء إنتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، بناءً علي طلب مسبب وموقع من أغلبية أعضاء مجلس النواب علي الأقل، وموافقة ثلثي اعضائه. ولايجوز تقديم هذا الطلب لذات السبب خلال المدة الرئاسية إلا مرة واحدة.
وبمجرد الموافقة علي اقتراح سحب الثقة، يطرح امر سحب الثقة من رئيس الجمهورية واجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة في استفتاء عام، بدعوة من رئيس مجلس الوزراء، فإذا وافقت الأغلبية علي قرار سحب الثقة، يُعفى رئيس الجمهورية من منصبه ويُعد منصب رئيس الجمهورية خالياً، وتجري الانتخابات الرئاسية المبكرة خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء.
واذا كانت نتيجة الاستفتاء بالرفض، عُد مجلس النواب منحلآ، ويدعو رئيس الجمهورية لانتخاب مجلس جديد للنواب خلال ثلاثين يومآ من تاريخ الحل.
مادة (162)
إذا تزامن خلو منصب رئيس الجمهورية مع إجراء استفتاء، أو انتخاب مجلس النواب، تُعطى الأسبقية لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية، ويستمر المجلس لحين إتمام انتخاب الرئيس.
الفرع الثانى
الحكومة
مادة (163)
الحكومة هى الهيئة التنفيذية والإدارية العليا للدولة، وتتكون من رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ونوابه، والوزراء، ونوابهم.
ويتولى رئيس مجلس الوزراء رئاسة الحكومة، ويشرف على أعمالها، ويوجهها فى أداء اختصاصاتها.
مادة (164)
يشترط فيمن يعين رئيسًا لمجلس الوزراء، أن يكون مصريًا من أبوين مصريين، وألا يحمل هو أو زوجه جنسية دولة أخرى، وأن يكون متمتعًا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية، وان يكون قد أدى الخدمة العسكرية أو أعفي منها قانونا، وألا تقل سنه عن خمس وثلاثين سنة ميلادية فى تاريخ التكليف.
ويشترط فيمن يعين عضوًا بالحكومة، أن يكون مصريًا، متمتعًا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية وأن يكون قد أدى الخدمة العسكرية أو أعفى منها قانوناً، بالغًا من العمر ثلاثين سنة ميلادية على الأقل فى تاريخ التكليف.
ولا يجوز الجمع بين عضوية الحكومة، وعضوية مجلس النواب، وإذا عين أحد أعضاء المجلس فى الحكومة، يخلو مكانه فى المجلس من تاريخ هذا التعيين.
مادة (165)
يشترط أن يؤدى رئيس مجلس الوزراء، وأعضاء الحكومة أمام رئيس الجمهورية، قبل مباشرة مهام مناصبهم، اليمين الآتية " أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحافظ مخلصًا على النظام الجمهورى، وأن أحترم الدستور والقانون، وأن أرعى مصالح الشعب رعاية كاملة، وأن أحافظ على استقلال الوطن ووحدة وسلامة أراضيه ".
مادة (166)
يحدد القانون مرتب رئيس مجلس الوزراء، وأعضاء الحكومة، ولا يجوز لأى منهم أن يتقاضى أى مرتب، أو مكافأة أخرى، ولا أن يزاول طوال مدة توليه منصبه، بالذات أو بالواسطة، مهنة حرة، أو عملاً تجاريًا، أو ماليًا، أو صناعيًا، ولا أن يشتري، أو يستأجر شيئا من أموال الدولة، أو أي من أشخاص القانون العام، أو شركات القطاع العام، أو قطاع الأعمال العام، ولا أن يؤجرها، أو يبيعها شيئا من أمواله،ولا أن يقايضها عليه، ولا أن يبرم معها عقد التزام، أو توريد، أو مقاولة، أو غيرها ويقع باطلا أى من هذه التصرفات.
ويتعين على رئيس مجلس الوزراء، وأعضاء الحكومة تقديم إقرار ذمة مالية عند توليهم وتركهم مناصبهم، وفى نهاية كل عام، وينشر فى الجريدة الرسمية.
وإذا تلقى أى منهم، بالذات أو بالواسطة، هدية نقدية، أو عينية بسبب منصبه، أو بمناسبته، تؤول ملكيتها إلى الخزانة العامة للدولة، وذلك كله على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.
مادة (167)
تمارس الحكومة، بوجه خاص، الاختصاصات الآتية:
1. الاشتراك مع رئيس الجمهورية فى وضع السياسة العامة للدولة، والإشراف على تنفيذها.
2. المحافظة على أمن الوطن وحماية حقوق المواطنين ومصالح الدولة.
3. توجيه أعمال الوزارات، والجهات، والهيئات العامة التابعة لها، والتنسيق بينها، ومتابعتها.
4. إعداد مشروعات القوانين، والقرارات.
5. إصدار القرارات الإدارية وفقًا للقانون، ومتابعة تنفيذها.
6. إعداد مشروع الخطة العامة للدولة.
7. إعداد مشروع الموازنة العامة للدولة.
8. عقد القروض، ومنحها، وفقًا لأحكام الدستور.
9. تنفيذ القوانين.
مادة (168)
يتولى الوزير وضع سياسة وزارته بالتنسيق مع الجهات المعنية، ومتابعة تنفيذها، والتوجيه والرقابة، وذلك فى إطار السياسة العامة للدولة.
وتشمل مناصب الادارة العليا لكل وزارة وكيلاً أولاً، بما يكفل تحقيق الاستقرار المؤسسى ورفع مستوى الكفاءة فى تنفيذ سياستها.
مادة (169)
يجوز لأى من أعضاء الحكومة إلقاء بيان أمام مجلس النواب، أو إحدى لجانه، عن موضوع يدخل فى اختصاصه.
ويناقش المجلس، أو اللجنة هذا البيان، ويبدى ما يرى بشأنه.

مادة (170)
يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ القوانين بما ليس فيه تعطيل، أو تعديل، أو إعفاء من تنفيذها، وله أن يفوض غيره فى إصدارها، إلا إذا حدد القانون من يصدر اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذه.
مادة (171)
يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء القرارات اللازمة لإنشاء المرافق والمصالح العامة وتنظيمها، بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء.
مادة (172)
يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء لوائح الضبط، بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء.
مادة (173)
يخضع رئيس مجلس الوزراء وأعضاء الحكومة للقواعد العامة المنظمة لاجرءات التحقيق والمحاكمة، فى حالة ارتكابهم لجرائم أثناء ممارسة مهام وظائفهم أو بسببها، ولا يحول تركهم لمناصبهم دون اقامة الدعوى عليهم أو الاستمرار فيها.
وتطبق فى شأن اتهامهم بجريمة الخيانة العظمى، الاحكام الواردة فى المادة (159) من الدستور.
مادة (174)
إذا تقدم رئيس مجلس الوزراء بالاستقالة، وجب تقديم كتاب الاستقالة إلى رئيس الجمهورية، وإذا قدم أحد الوزراء استقالته وجب تقديمها إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء.
الفرع الثالث
الادارة المحلية
مادة (175)
تقسم الدولة إلى وحدات إدارية تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية، منها المحافظات، والمدن، والقرى، ويجوز إنشاء وحدات إدارية أخرى تكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية، إذا اقتضت المصلحة العامة ذلك.
ويراعى عند انشاء أو تعديل أو الغاء الحدود بين الوحدات المحلية، الظروف الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، وذلك كله علي النحو الذي ينظمه القانون.
مادة (176)
تكفل الدولة دعم اللامركزية الادارية والمالية والاقتصادية، وينظم القانون وسائل تمكين الوحدات الإدارية من توفير المرافق المحلية، والنهوض بها، وحسن إدارتها، ويحدد البرنامج الزمني لنقل السلطات والموازنات إلي وحدات الادارة المحلية.
مادة (177)
تكفل الدولة توفير ما تحتاجه الوحدات المحلية من معاونة علمية، وفنية، وإدارية، ومالية، وتضمن التوزيع العادل للمرافق، والخدمات، والموارد، وتقريب مستويات التنمية، وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية بين هذه الوحدات، طبقًا لما ينظمه القانون.
مادة (178)
يكون للوحدات المحلية موازنات مالية مستقلة. يدخل فى مواردها ما تخصصه الدولة لها من موارد، والضرائب والرسوم ذات الطابع المحلى الأصلية، والإضافية، وتطبق فى تحصيلها القواعد، والإجراءات المتبعة فى تحصيل أموال الدولة.
وكل ذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.
مادة (179)
ينظم القانون شروط وطريقة تعيين أو انتخاب المحافظين، ورؤساء الوحدات الإدارية المحلية الأخرى، ويحدد اختصاصاتهم.
مادة (181)
تنتخب كل وحدة محلية مجلساً بالاقتراع العام السرى المباشر، لمدة أربع سنوات، ويشترط في المترشح ألا يقل سنه عن إحدى وعشرين سنة ميلادية، وينظم القانون شروط الترشح الأخرى، وإجراءات الانتخاب، على أن يُخصص ربع عدد المقاعد للشباب دون سن خمس وثلاثين سنة، وربع العدد للمرأة، علي ألا تقل نسبة تمثيل العمال والفلاحين عن خمسين بالمائة من إجمالي عدد المقاعد، وأن تتضمن تلك النسبة تمثيلا مناسباً للمسيحيين وذوي الاعاقة.
وتختص المجالس المحلية بمتابعة تنفيذ خطة التنمية، ومراقبة أوجه النشاط المختلفة، وممارسة أدوات الرقابة علي السلطة التنفيذية من اقتراحات، وتوجيه أسئلة، وطلبات إحاطة، واستجوابات وغيرها، وفى سحب الثقة من رؤساء الوحدات المحلية، على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.
ويحدد القانون أختصاصات المجالس المحلية الآخري، ومواردها المالية وضمانات أعضائها واستقلالها.
مادة (181)
قرارات المجلس المحلى الصادرة فى حدود اختصاصه نهائية، ولا يجوز تدخّل السلطة التنفيذية فيها، إلا لمنع تجاوز المجلس لهذه الحدود، أو الإضرار بالمصلحة العامة، أو بمصالح المجالس المحلية الأخرى.
وعند الخلاف على اختصاص هذه المجالس المحلية للقرى أو المراكز أو المدن، يفصل فيه المجلس المحلي للمحافظة. وفي حالة الخلاف على اختصاص المجالس المحلية للمحافظات، تفصل فيه على وجه الاستعجال الجمعية العمومية لقسمي الفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة، وذلك كله وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.
مادة (182)
يضع كل مجلس محلى موازنته، وحسابه الختامى، على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.
مادة (183)
لا يجوز حل المجالس المحلية بإجراء إدارى شامل. وينظم القانون طريقة حل أى منها، وإعادة انتخابه.

الفصل الثالث
السلطة القضائية
الفرع الأول
أحكام عامة
مادة (184)
السلطة القضائية مستقلة، تتولاها المحاكم على اختلاف أنواعها ودرجاتها، وتصدر أحكامها وفقاً للقانون، ويبين القانون صلاحياتها، والتدخل فى شئون العدالة أو القضايا، جريمة لا تسقط بالتقادم.
مادة (185)
تقوم كل جهة، أو هيئة قضائية على شئونها، ويكون لكل منها موازنة مستقلة، يناقشها مجلس النواب بكامل عناصرها، وتدرج بعد إقرارها فى الموازنة العامة للدولة رقماً واحداً، ويؤخذ رأيها فى مشروعات القوانين المنظمة لشئونها.
مادة (186)
القضاة مستقلون غير قابلين للعزل، لا سلطان عليهم فى عملهم لغير القانون، وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات، ويحدد القانون شروط وإجراءات تعيينهم، وإعاراتهم، وتقاعدهم، وينظم مساءلتهم تأديبياً، ولا يجوز ندبهم كليا أو جزئيا إلا للجهات وفى الأعمال التى يحددها القانون، وذلك كله بما يحفظ استقلال القضاء والقضاة وحيدتهم، ويحول دون تعارض المصالح. ويبين القانون الحقوق والواجبات والضمانات المقرره لهم.
مادة (187)
جلسات المحاكم علنية، إلا إذا قررت المحكمة سريتها مراعاة للنظام العام، أو الآداب، وفى جميع الأحوال يكون النطق بالحكم فى جلسة علنية.

الفرع الثانى
القضاء والنيابة العامة
مادة (188)
يختص القضاء بالفصل فى كافة المنازعات والجرائم، عدا ما تختص به جهة قضائية أخرى، ويفصل دون غيره فى المنازعات المتعلقة بشئون أعضائه، ويدير شئونه مجلس أعلى ينظم القانون تشكيله واختصاصاته.
مادة (182)
النيابة العامة جزء لا يتجزأ من القضاء، تتولى التحقيق، وتحريك، ومباشرة الدعوى الجنائية عدا ما يستثنيه القانون، ويحدد القانون اختصاصاتها الأخرى.
ويتولى النيابة العامة نائب عام يختاره مجلس القضاء الأعلى، من بين نواب رئيس محكمة النقض، أو الرؤساء بمحاكم الاستئناف، أو النواب العامين المساعدين، ويصدر بتعيينه قرار من رئيس الجمهورية لمدة أربع سنوات، أو للمدة الباقية حتى بلوغه سن التقاعد، أيهما أقرب، ولمرة واحدة طوال مدة عمله.
الفرع الثالث
قضاء مجلس الدولة
مادة (190)
مجلس الدولة جهة قضائية مستقلة، يختص دون غيره بالفصل فى المنازعات الإدارية، ومنازعات التنفيذ المتعلقة بجميع أحكامه، كما يختص بالفصل في الدعاوى والطعون التأديبية، ويتولى وحده الإفتاء فى المسائل القانونية للجهات التي يحددها القانون، ومراجعة، وصياغة مشروعات القوانين والقرارات ذات الصفة التشريعية، ومراجعة مشروعات العقود التي تكون الدولة، أو إحدى الهيئات العامة طرفاً فيها، ويحدد القانون اختصاصاته الأخرى.
الفرع الرابع
مادة (191)
المحكمة الدستورية العليا جهة قضائية مستقلة، قائمة بذاتها، مقرها مدينة القاهرة، ويجوز فى حالة الضرورة انعقادها فى أى مكان آخر داخل البلاد، بموافقة الجمعية العامة للمحكمة، ويكون لها موازنة مستقلة، يناقشها مجلس النواب بكامل عناصرها، وتدرج بعد إقرارها فى الموازنة العامة للدولة رقماً واحداً، وتقوم الجمعية العامة للمحكمة على شئونها، ويؤخذ رأيها فى مشروعات القوانين المتعلقة بشئون المحكمة.
مادة (192)
تتولى المحكمة الدستورية العليا دون غيرها الرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين، واللوائح، وتفسير النصوص التشريعية، والفصل فى المنازعات المتعلقة بشئون أعضائها، وفى تنازع الاختصاص بين جهات القضاء، والهيئات ذات الاختصاص القضائى، والفصل فى النزاع الذي يقوم بشأن تنفيذ حكمين نهائيين متناقضين صادر أحدهما من أى جهة من جهات القضاء، أو هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائى، والآخر من جهة أخرى منها، والمنازعات المتعلقة بتنفيذ أحكامها، والقراارات الصادرة منها.
ويعين القانون الاختصاصات الأخرى للمحكمة، وينظم الإجراءات التى تتبع أمامها.
مادة (193)
تؤلف المحكمة من رئيس، وعدد كاف من نواب الرئيس. وتؤلف هيئة المفوضين بالمحكمة من رئيس، وعدد كاف من الرؤساء بالهيئة، والمستشارين، والمستشارين المساعدين.
وتختار الجمعية العامة رئيس المحكمة من بين أقدم ثلاثة نواب لرئيس المحكمة، كما تختار نواب الرئيس، وأعضاء هيئة المفوضين بها، ويصدر بتعيينهم قرار من رئيس الجمهورية، وذلك كله على النحو المبين بالقانون.
مادة (194)
رئيس ونواب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، ورئيس وأعضاء هيئة المفوضين بها، مستقلون وغير قابلين للعزل، ولا سلطان عليهم فى عملهم لغير القانون، ويبين القانون الشروط الواجب توافرها فيهم، وتتولى المحكمة مساءلتهم تأديبياً، على الوجه المبين بالقانون، وتسرى بشأنهم جميع الحقوق والواجبات و الضمانات المقررة لأعضاء السلطة القضائية.
مادة (195)
تنشر فى الجريدة الرسمية الأحكام والقرارات الصادرة من المحكمة الدستورية العليا، وهي ملزمة للكافة وجميع سلطات الدولة، وتكون لها حجية مطلقة بالنسبة لهم.
وينظم القانون ما يترتب على الحكم بعدم دستورية نص تشريعى من آثار.
الفرع الخامس
الهيئات القضائية
مادة (196)
قضايا الدولة هيئة قضائية مستقلة، تنوب عن الدولة فيما يرفع منها أو عليها من دعاوي، وفي اقتراح تسويتها ودياً فى أى مرحلة من مراحل التقاضي، والإشراف الفنى على إدارات الشئون القانونية بالجهاز الإدارى للدولة بالنسبة للدعاوي التي تباشرها، وتقوم بصياغة مشروعات العقود التي تحال إليها من الجهات الادارية وتكون الدولة طرفاً فيها، وذلك كله وفقاً لما ينظمه القانون.
ويحدد القانون اختصاصاتها الأخرى، ويكون لأعضائها كافة الضمانات والحقوق والواجبات المقررة لأعضاء السلطة القضائية، وينظم القانون مساءلتهم تأديبياً.
مادة (197)
النيابة الإدارية هيئة قضائية مستقلة، تتولى التحقيق فى المخالفات الإدارية والمالية، وكذا التى تحال إليها ويكون لها بالنسبة لهذه المخالفات السلطات المقررة لجهة الإدارة فى توقيع الجزاءات التأديبية، ويكون الطعن فى قراراتها أمام المحكمة التأديبية المختصة بمجلس الدولة، كما تتولى تحريك ومباشرة الدعاوى والطعون التأديبية أمام محاكم مجلس الدولة، وذلك كله وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.
ويحدد القانون اختصاصاتها الأخرى، ويكون لأعضائها الضمانات والحقوق والواجبات المقررة لأعضاء السلطة القضائية. وينظم القانون مساءلتهم تأديبياً.

الفرع السادس
المحاماة
مادة (198)
المحاماة مهنة حرة، تشارك السلطة القضائية في تحقيق العدالة، وسيادة القانون، وكفالة حق الدفاع، ويمارسها المحامي مستقلاً، وكذلك محامو الهيئات وشركات القطاع العام وقطاع الأعمال العام. ويتمتع المحامون جميعاً أثناء تأديتهم حق الدفاع أمام المحاكم بالضمانات والحماية التي تقررت لهم في القانون مع سريانها عليهم أمام جهات التحقيق والإستدلال.
ويحظر في غير حالات التلبس القبض علي المحامي أو احتجازه اثناء مباشرته حق الدفاع، وذلك كله علي النحو الذي يحدده القانون.
الفرع السابع
الخبراء
مادة (199)
الخبراء القضائيون، وخبراء الطب الشرعي، والاعضاء الفنيون بالشهر العقاري مستقلون في آداء عملهم، ويتمتعون بالضمانات والحماية اللازمة لتأدية أعمالهم، على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.
الفصل الرابع
القوات المسلحة والشرطة
الفرع الأول
القوات المسلحة
مادة (200)
القوات المسلحة ملك للشعب، مهمتها حماية البلاد، والحفاظ على أمنها وسلامة أراضيها، والدولة وحدها هى التى تنشىء هذه القوات، ويحظر على أي فرد أو هيئة أو جهة أو جماعة إنشاء تشكيلات أو فرق أو تنظيمات عسكرية أو شبه سكرية.
ويكون للقوات المسلحة مجلس أعلى، على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.
مادة (201)
وزير الدفاع هو القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، ويعين من بين ضباطها.
مادة (202)
ينظم القانون التعبئة العامة، ويبين شروط الخدمة، والترقية، والتقاعد فى القوات المسلحة.
وتختص اللجان القضائية لضباط وأفراد القوات المسلحة، دون غيرها، بالفصل فى كافة المنازعات الإدارية الخاصة بالقرارات الصادرة فى شأنهم، وينظم القانون قواعد وإجراءات الطعن فى قرارات هذه اللجان.
الفرع الثانى
مجلس الدفاع الوطنى
مادة (203)
ينشأ مجلس الدفاع الوطنى، برئاسة رئيس الجمهورية، وعضوية رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ورئيس مجلس النواب، ووزراء الدفاع، والخارجية، والمالية، والداخلية، ورئيس المخابرات العامة، ورئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة، وقادة القوات البحرية، والجوية، والدفاع الجوى، ورئيس هيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة، ومدير إدارة المخابرات الحربية والاستطلاع.
ويختص بالنظر فى الشئون الخاصة بوسائل تأمين البلاد، وسلامتها، ومناقشة موازنة القوات لمسلحة، وتدرج رقماً واحداً فى الموازنة العامة للدولة، ويؤخذ رأيه فى مشروعات القوانين المتعلقة بالقوات المسلحة.
ويحدد القانون إختصاصاته الأخرى.
وعند مناقشة الموازنة، يُضم رئيس هيئة الشئون المالية للقوات المسلحة، ورئيسا لجنتى الخطة والموازنة، والدفاع والأمن القومى بمجلس النواب.
ولرئيس الجمهورية أن يدعو من يرى من المختصين، والخبراء لحضور اجتماع المجلس دون أن يكون له صوت معدود.

الفرع الثالث
القضاء العسكرى
مادة (204)
القضاء العسكرى جهة قضائية مستقلة، يختص دون غيره بالفصل فى كافة الجرائم المتعلقة بالقوات المسلحة وضباطها وأفرادها ومن فى حكمهم، والجرائم المرتكبة من أفراد المخابرات العامة أثناء وبسبب الخدمة.
ولا يجوز محاكمة مدنى أمام القضاء العسكرى، إلا فى الجرائم التى تمثل إعتداءً مباشراً على المنشأت العسكرية أو معسكرات القوات المسلحة أو ما فى حكمها، أو المناطق العسكرية أو الحدودية المقررة كذلك، أو معداتها أو مركباتها أو أسلحتها أو ذخائرها أو وثائقها أو أسرارها العسكرية أو أموالها العامة أو المصانع الحربية، أو الجرائم المتعلقة بالتجنيد، أو الجرائم التى تمثل إعتداءً مباشراً على ضباطها أو أفرادها بسبب تأدية أعمال وظائفهم.
ويحدد القانون تلك الجرائم، ويبين اختصاصات القضاء العسكرى الاخرى.
وأعضاء القضاء العسكرى مستقلون غير قابلين للعزل، وتكون لهم كافة الضمانات والحقوق والواجبات المقررة لأعضاء السلطة القضائية.
الفرع الرابع
مجلس الأمن القومى
مادة (205)
ينشأ مجلس للأمن القومى برئاسة رئيس الجمهورية، وعضوية رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ورئيس مجلس النواب، ووزراء الدفاع، والداخلية، والخارجية، والمالية، والعدل، والصحة، والاتصالات، والتعليم، ورئيس المخابرات العامة، ورئيس لجنة الدفاع والأمن القومى بمجلس النواب.
ويختص بإقرار إستراتيجيات تحقيق أمن البلاد، ومواجهة حالات الكوارث، والأزمات بشتى أنواعها، وإتخاذ ما يلزم لإحتوائها، وتحديد مصادر الأخطار على الأمن القومى المصرى فى الداخل، والخارج، والإجراءات اللازمة للتصدى لها على المستويين الرسمى والشعبى.
وللمجلس أن يدعو من يرى من ذوى الخبرة والإختصاص لحضور اجتماعه، دون ان يكون لهم صوت معدود.
ويحدد القانون اختصاصاته الأخرى، ونظام عمله.
الفرع الخامس
الشرطة
مادة (206)
الشرطة هيئة مدنية نظامية، فى خدمة الشعب، وولاؤها له، وتكفل للمواطنين الطمأنينة والأمن، وتسهر على حفظ النظام العام، والآداب العامة، وتلتزم بما يفرضه عليها الدستور والقانون من واجبات، واحترام حقوق الإنسان وحرياته الأساسية، وتكفل الدولة أداء أعضاء هيئة الشرطة لواجباتهم، وينظم القانون الضمانات الكفيلة بذلك.
مادة (207)
يشكل مجلس أعلى للشرطة من بين أقدم ضباط هيئة الشرطة، ورئيس إدارة الفتوى المختص بمجلس الدولة ، ويختص المجلس بمعاونة وزير الداخلية فى تنظيم هيئة الشرطة وتسيير شئون أعضائها، ويحدد القانون اختصاصاته الأخرى، ويؤخذ رأيه فى أية قوانين تتعلق بها.

الفصل الخامس
الهيئة الوطنية للانتخابات
مادة (208)
الهيئة الوطنية للانتخابات هيئة مستقلة، تختص دون غيرها بإدارة الاستفتاءات، والانتخابات الرئاسية، والنيابية، والمحلية، بدءا من إعداد قاعدة بيانات الناخبين وتحديثها، واقتراح تقسيم الدوائر، وتحديد ضوابط الدعاية والتمويل، والإنفاق الانتخابى، والإعلان عنه، والرقابة عليها، وتيسير إجراءات تصويت المصريين المقيمين فى الخارج، وغير ذلك من الإجراءات حتى إعلان النتيجة.
وذلك كله على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.
مادة (209)
يقوم على إدارة الهيئة الوطنية للانتخابات مجلس مكون من عشرة أعضاء يُنتدبون ندبا كليا بالتساوى من بين نواب رئيس محكمة النقض، ورؤساء محاكم الاستئناف، ونواب رئيس مجلس الدولة، وهيئة قضايا الدولة، والنيابة الإدارية، يختارهم مجلس القضاء الأعلى، والمجالس الخاصة للجهات والهيئات القضائية المتقدمة بحسب الأحوال، من غير أعضائها، ويصدر بتعيينهم قرار من رئيس الجمهورية. ويكون ندبهم للعمل بالهيئة ندباً كلياً لدورة واحدة مدتها ست سنوات، وتكون رئاستها لأقدم أعضائها من محكمة النقض.
ويتجدد نصف عدد أعضاء المجلس كل ثلاث سنوات.
وللهيئة أن تستعين بمن ترى من الشخصيات العامة المستقلة، والمتخصصين، وذوى الخبرة فى مجال الانتخابات دون أن يكون لهم حق التصويت.
يكون للهيئة جهاز تنفيذى دائم يحدد القانون تشكيله، ونظام العمل به، وحقوق وواجبات أعضائه وضماناتهم، بما يحقق لهم الحياد والاستقلال والنزاهة.
مادة (210)
يتولى إدارة الاقتراع، والفرز فى الاستفتاءات، والانتخابات أعضاء تابعون للهيئة تحت إشراف مجلس إدارتها، ولها ان تستعين بأعضاء من الهيئات القضائية.
ويتم الاقتراع، والفرز فى الانتخابات، والاستفتاءات التى تجرى فى السنوات العشر التالية لتاريخ العمل بهذا الدستور، تحت إشراف كامل من أعضاء الجهات والهيئات القضائية، وذلك على النحو المبين بالقانون.
وتختص المحكمة الادارية العليا بالفصل في الطعون علي قرارات الهيئة المتعلقة بالاستفتاءات والانتخابات الرئاسية والنيابية ونتائجها، ويكون الطعن علي انتخابات المحليات أمام محكمة القضاء الاداري. ويحدد القانون مواعيد الطعن على هذه القرارات على أن يتم الفصل فيه بحكم نهائى خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ قيد الطعن.
.
الفصل السادس
المجلس الأعلى لتنظيم الإعلام
مادة (211)
المجلس الأعلى لتنظيم الإعلام هيئة مستقلة تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية والاستقلال الفنى والمالى والإدارى، وموازنتها مستقلة.
ويختص المجلس بتنظيم شئون الإعلام المسموع والمرئى، وتنظيم الصحافة المطبوعة، والرقمية، وغيرها.
ويكون المجلس مسئولاً عن ضمان و حماية حرية الصحافة والإعلام المقررة بالدستور، والحفاظ على استقلالها وحيادها وتعدديتها وتنوعها، ومنع الممارسات الاحتكارية، ومراقبة سلامة مصادر تمويل المؤسسات الصحفية والإعلامية، ووضع الضوابط والمعايير اللازمة لضمان التزام الصحافة ووسائل الإعلام بأصول المهنة وأخلاقياتها، ومقتضيات الأمن القومى، وذلك على الوجه المبين فى القانون.
يحدد القانون تشكيل المجلس، ونظام عمله، والأوضاع الوظيفية للعاملين فيه.
ويُؤخذ رأى المجلس فى مشروعات القوانين، واللوائح المتعلقة بمجال عمله.
مادة (212)
الهيئة الوطنية للصحافة هيئة مستقلة، تقوم على إدارة المؤسسات الصحفية المملوكة للدولة وتطويرها، وتنمية أصولها، وضمان تحديثها واستقلالها، وحيادها، والتزامها بأداء مهنى، وإدارى، واقتصادى رشيد.
ويحدد القانون تشكيل الهيئة، ونظام عملها، والأوضاع الوظيفية للعاملين فيها.
ويُؤخذ رأى الهيئة فى مشروعات القوانين، واللوائح المتعلقة بمجال عملها.
مادة (213)
الهيئة الوطنية للإعلام هيئة مستقلة، تقوم على إدارة المؤسسات الإعلامية المرئية والإذاعية والرقمية المملوكة للدولة، وتطويرها، وتنمية أصولها، وضمان استقلالها وحيادها، والتزامها بأداء مهنى، وإدارى، واقتصادى رشيد.
ويحدد القانون تشكيل الهيئة، ونظام عملها، والأوضاع الوظيفية للعاملين فيها.
ويُؤخذ رأى الهيئة فى مشروعات القوانين، واللوائح المتعلقة بمجال عملها.
الفصل السابع
المجالس القومية والهيئات المستقلة والأجهزة الرقابية
الفرع الاول
المجالس القومية
مادة (214)
يحدد القانون المجالس القومية المستقلة، ومنها المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، والمجلس القومى للمرأة، والمجلس القومى للطفولة والأمومة، والمجلس القومى للأشخاص ذوى الإعاقة، ويبين القانون كيفية تشكيل كل منها، واختصاصاتها، وضمانات استقلال وحياد أعضائها، ولها الحق فى إبلاغ السلطات العامة عن أى انتهاك يتعلق بمجال عملها.
وتتمتع تلك المجالس بالشخصية الاعتبارية والاستقلال الفني والمالي والإداري، ويُؤخذ رأيها فى مشروعات القوانين، واللوائح المتعلقة بها، وبمجال أعمالها.
الفرع الثاني
الهيئات المستقلة والأجهزة الرقابية
مادة (215)
يحدد القانون الهيئات المستقلة والأجهزة الرقابية. وتتمتع تلك الهيئات والأجهزة بالشخصية الاعتبارية، والاستقلال الفنى والمالي والإدارى، ويؤخذ رأيها في مشروعات القوانين، واللوائح المتعلقة بمجال عملها. وتعد من تلك الهيئات والاجهزة البنك المركزي والهيئة العامة للرقابة المالية، والجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات، هيئة الرقابة الإدارية.
مادة (216)
يصدر بتشكيل كل هيئة مستقلة أو جهاز رقابى قانون، يحدد اختصاصاتها، ونظام عملها، وضمانات استقلالها، والحماية اللازمة لأعضائها، وسائر أوضاعهم الوظيفية، بما يكفل لهم الحياد والاستقلال.
يعين رئيس الجمهورية رؤساء تلك الهيئات والأجهزة بعد موافقة مجلس النواب بأغلبية أعضائه لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد لمرة واحدة، ولا يُعفي أي منهم من منصبه إلا في الحالات المحددة بالقانون، ويُحظر عليهم ما يُحظر على الوزراء.
مادة (217)
تقدم الهيئات المستقلة والأجهزة الرقابية، تقارير سنوية إلى كل من رئيس الجمهورية، ومجلس النواب، ورئيس مجلس الوزراء، فور صدورها.
وعلى مجلس النواب أن ينظرها، ويتخذ الإجراء المناسب حيالها فى مدة لا تجاوز أربعة أشهر من تاريخ ورودها إليه، وتنشر هذه التقارير على الرأى العام.
وتبلغ الهيئات المستقلة والأجهزة الرقابية، سلطات التحقيق المختصة بما تكتشفه من دلائل على ارتكاب مخالفات، أو جرائم، وعليها أن تتخذ اللازم حيال تلك التقارير خلال مدة محددة ،وذلك كله وفقًا لأحكام القانون.
مادة (218)
تلتزم الدولة بمكافحة الفساد، ويحدد القانون الهيئات المستقلة والأجهزة الرقابية المختصة بذلك.
وتلتزم الهيئات والأجهزة الرقابية المختصة بالتنسيق فيما بينها فى مكافحة الفساد، وتعزيز قيم النزاهة والشفافية، ضماناً لحسن أداء الوظيفة العامة والحفاظ علي المال العام، ووضع ومتابعة تنفيذ الاستراتيجية الوطنية لمكافحة الفساد بالمشاركة مع غيرها من الهيئات والاجهزة المعنية، وذلك علي النحو الذي ينظمه القانون.
مادة (219)
يتولى الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات الرقابة على أموال الدولة، والأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة، والجهات الأخرى التى يحددها القانون، ومراقبة تنفيذ الموازنة العامة للدولة والموازنات المستقلة، ومراجعة حساباتها الختامية.
مادة (220)
يختص البنك المركزى بوضع السياسات النقدية والائتمانية والمصرفية، ويشرف علي تنفيذها، ومراقبة أداء الجهاز المصرفى، وله وحده حق إصدار النقد، ويعمل على سلامة النظام النقدى والمصرفى واستقرار الأسعار فى إطار السياسة الاقتصادية العامة للدولة، علي النحو الذي ينظمه القانون.
مادة (221)
تختص الهيئة العامة للرقابة المالية بالرقابة والإشراف علي الأسواق والأدوات المالية غير المصرفية، بما في ذلك أسواق رأس المال وبورصات العقود الآجلة وأنشطة التأمين، والتمويل العقاري، والتأجير التمويلي، والتخصيم والتوريق، وذلك علي النحو الذي ينظمه القانون.
الباب السادس
الأحكام العامة والانتقالية
الفصل الأول
الأحكام العامة
مادة (222)
مدينة القاهرة عاصمة جمهورية مصر العربية.
مادة (223)
العلم الوطنى لجمهورية مصر العربية مكون من ثلاثة ألوان هى الأسود، والأبيض، والأحمر، وبه نسر مأخوذ عن "نسر صلاح الدين" باللون الأصفر الذهبى، ويحدد القانون شعار الجمهورية، وأوسمتها، وشاراتها، وخاتمها، ونشيدها الوطنى.
وإهانة العلم المصري جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون.
مادة (224)
كل ما قررته القوانين واللوائح من أحكام قبل صدور الدستور، يبقى نافذاً، ولا يجوز تعديلها، ولا إلغاؤها إلا وفقاً للقواعد، والإجراءات المقررة فى الدستور.
وتلتزم الدولة بإصدار القوانين المنفذة لأحكام هذا الدستور.
مادة (225)
تنشر القوانين فى الجريدة الرسمية خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إصدارها، ويُعمل بها بعد ثلاثين يوماً من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشرها، إلا إذا حددت لذلك ميعاداً آخر.
ولا تسرى أحكام القوانين إلا على ما يقع من تاريخ العمل بها، ومع ذلك يجوز فى غير المواد الجنائية والضريبية، النص فى القانون على خلاف ذلك، بموافقة أغلبية ثلثى أعضاء مجلس النواب.
مادة (226)
لرئيس الجمهورية، أو لخٌمس أعضاء مجلس النواب، طلب تعديل مادة، أو أكثر من مواد وفى جميع الأحوال، يناقش مجلس النواب طلب التعديل خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تسلمه، ويصدر المجلس قراره بقبول طلب التعديل كلياً، أو جزئياً بأغلبية أعضائه.
وإذا رُفض الطلب لا يجوز إعادة طلب تعديل المواد ذاتها قبل حلول دور الانعقاد التالى.
وإذا وافق المجلس على طلب التعديل، يناقش نصوص المواد المطلوب تعديلها بعد ستين يوماً من تاريخ الموافقة، فإذا وافق على التعديل ثلثا عدد أعضاء المجلس، عرض على الشعب لاستفتائه عليه خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ صدور هذه الموافقة، ويكون التعديل نافذاً من تاريخ إعلان النتيجة، وموافقة أغلبية عدد الأصوات الصحيحة للمشاركين فى الاستفتاء.
وفى جميع الأحوال، لا يجوز تعديل النصوص المتعلقة بإعادة إنتخاب رئيس الجمهورية، أوبمبادئ الحرية، أوالمساواة، ما لم يكن التعديل متعلقاً بالمزيد من الضمانات.
مادة (227)
يشكل الدستور بديباجته و جميع نصوصه نسيجاً مترابطاً، وكلاً لا يتجزأ، وتتكامل أحكامه فى وحدة عضوية متماسكة.
الفصل الثاني
الأحكام الانتقالية
مادة (228)
تتولى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، ولجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية القائمتين فى تاريخ العمل بالدستور، الإشراف الكامل على أول انتخابات تشريعية، ورئاسية تالية للعمل به، وتؤول إلى الهيئة الوطنية للانتخابات فور تشكيلها أموال اللجنتين.
مادة (229)
تكون انتخابات مجلس النواب التالية لتاريخ العمل بالدستور وفقاً لأحكام المادة 102 منه.
مادة (230)
يجري انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية أو مجلس النواب وفقا لما ينظمه القانون علي أن تبدا إجراءات الانتخابات الأولي منها خلال مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثين يوما ولا تتجاوزالتسعين يوما من تاريخ العمل بالدستور وفي جميع الاحوال تبدا الاجراءات الانتخابية التالية خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ست أشهر من تاريخ العمل بالدستور  
مادة (231)
تبدأ مدة الرئاسة التالية للعمل بهذا الدستور من تاريخ إعلان النتيجة النهائية للانتخابات.
مادة (232)
يستمر رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت فى مباشرة السلطات المقررة لرئيس الجمهورية فى الدستور حتى أداء رئيس الجمهورية المنتخب اليمين الدستورية.
مادة (233)
إذا قام مانع مؤقت يحول دون مباشرة رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت لسلطاته، حل محله رئيس مجلس الوزراء.
وعند خلو منصب رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت للاستقالة، أو الوفاة، أو العجز الدائم عن العمل، أو لأى سبب آخر، حل محله بالصلاحيات ذاتها أقدم نواب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا.
مادة (234)
يكون تعيين وزير الدفاع بعد موافقة المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، وتسرى أحكام هذه المادة لدورتين رئاسيتين كاملتين اعتبارا من تاريخ العمل بالدستور.
مادة (235)
يصدر مجلس النواب فى اول دور انعقاد له بعد العمل بهذا الدستور قانوناً لتنظيم بناء وترميم
الكنائس، بما يكفل حرية ممارسة المسيحيين لشعائرهم الدينية.
مادة (236)
تكفل الدولة وضع وتنفيذ خطة للتنمية الاقتصادية، والعمرانية الشاملة للمناطق الحدودية والمحرومة، ومنها الصعيد وسيناء ومطروح ومناطق النوبة، وذلك بمشاركة أهلها فى مشروعات التنمية وفى أولوية الاستفادة منها، مع مراعاة الأنماط الثقافية والبيئية للمجتمع المحلى، خلال عشر سنوات من تاريخ العمل بهذا الدستور، وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه
القانون.
وتعمل الدولة علي وضع وتنفيذ مشروعات تعيد سكان النوبة إلي مناطقهم الأصلية وتنميتها خلال عشر سنوات، وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.
مادة (237)
تلتزم الدولة بمواجهة الارهاب، بكافة صوره وأشكاله، وتعقب مصادر تمويله بإعتباره تهديداً للوطن والمواطنين، مع ضمان الحقوق والحريات العامة، وفق برنامج زمني محدد.
وينظم القانون أحكام وإجراءات مكافحة الإرهاب والتعويض العادل عن الأضرار الناجمة عنه وبسببه.
مادة (238)
تضمن الدوله تنفيذ التزامها بتخصيص الحد الأدنى لمعدلات الانفاق الحكومى على التعليم، والتعليم العالى، والصحه،والبحث العلمى المقررة فى هذا الدستور تدريجياً اعتباراً من تاريخ .2117/ العمل به، علي أن تلتزم به كاملاً في موازنة الدولة للسنة المالية 2116 وتلتزم الدولة بمد التعليم الالزامي حتي تمام المرحلة الثانوية بطريفة تدريجية تكتمل في العام .2117/ الدراسي 2116.
مادة (239)
يصدر مجلس النواب قانونا بتنظيم قواعد ندب القضاة وأعضاء الجهات والهيئات القضائية، بما يضمن إلغاء الندب الكلى والجزئى لغير الجهات القضائية أواللجان ذات الاختصاص القضائى أو لإدارة شئون العدالة أو الإشراف على الانتخابات، وذلك خلال مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات من تاريخ العمل بهذا الدستور.
مادة (240)
تكفل الدولة توفير الامكانيات المادية والبشرية المتعلقة بإستئناف الاحكام الصادرة في الجنايات، وذلك خلال عشر سنوات من تاريخ العمل بهذا الدستور، وينظم القانون ذلك.
مادة (241)
يلتزم مجلس النواب فى أول دور انعقاد له بعد نفاذ هذا الدستور باصدار قانون للعدالة الانتقالية يكفل كشف الحقيقة، والمحاسبة، واقتراح أطر المصالحة الوطنية، وتعويض الضحايا، وذلك وفقاً للمعايير الدولية.
مادة (242)
يستمر العمل بنظام الادارة المحلية القائم الى أن يتم تطبيق النظام المنصوص عليه فى الدستور بالتدريج خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ نفاذه، ودون إخلال بأحكام المادة (181) من هذا الدستور.
مادة (243)
تعمل الدولة علي تمثيل العمال والفلاحين تمثيلاً ملائماً في أول مجلس للنواب يُنتخب بعد إقرار هذا الدستور، وذلك علي النحو الذي يحدده القانون.
مادة (244)
تعمل الدولة علي تمثيل الشباب والمسيحيين والاشخاص ذوي الاعاقة تمثيلاً ملائماً في أول مجلس للنواب يُنتخب بعد إقرار هذا الدستور، وذلك علي النحو الذي يحدده القانون.

مادة (245)
ينقل العاملون بمجلس الشورى الموجودون بالخدمة فى تاريخ العمل بالدستور إلى مجلس النواب، بذات درجاتهم، وأقدمياتهم التي يشغلونها فى هذا التاريخ، ويحتفظ لهم بالمرتبات، والبدلات، والمكافآت، وسائر الحقوق المالية المقررة لهم بصفة شخصية، وتؤول إلى مجلس النواب أموال مجلس الشورى كاملة.

مادة (246)
يُلغى الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى السادس من يوليه سنة 2113 ، والإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى الثامن من يوليه سنة 2113 ، وأى نصوص دستورية أو أحكام وردت في الدستور الصادر سنة 2112 ولم تتناولها هذه الوثيقة الدستورية تعتبر ملغاة من تاريخ العمل بها، ويبقى نافذاً ما ترتب عليها من آثار.
مادة (247)
يُعمل بهذه الوثيقة الدستورية من تاريخ إعلان موافقة الشعب عليها فى الاستفتاء، وذلك بأغلبية عدد الأصوات الصحيحة للمشاركين فيه.

المصدر

http://www.shorouknews.com

----------

